# ISIS Colchester : Part 34



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

New home ladies, Happy


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Am I first?


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

yep you are!!  

rachel - great news on the embie,     for transfer tomorrow

cleo - glad to hear was well at the scan although I wish this was easier for you, hope the anxiety eases soon


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Piepig - thanks hun. Hope the dr going well.



Anyone watching x fctor?? Alex and Beyonce were amazing!!!!


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

Rachel, hope you are Ok and had good news today


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Rachel - hope you are ok 

Cleo - have text you hunny    

Debs/Cath- sorry hun, dont think i can make weds after all, ds finishes school on that day


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Evening everyone   

Hope you've all had a good weekend 

Rachel - been thinking about you today and I've got everything crossed for you. When is your test date?? 

Cleo - ah hun i really don't know what to say to you. Nothing anyone can say will make you feel any better but you ARE going to be fine and you'll have your baby in your arms in just over 7 months time   I'm always at the end of the phone if you want to chat xxx 

Em -    you can't come on Wednesday    I was really looking forward to catching up. Maybe next time?? We need to have a meet at your house to ensure you can be there   

Spangle - How are you feeling today?? Its so hard and I've not been through what you've been through recently    

Debs - How are you doing on your mega downregging?? 

Julia - How's the poorly household doing?? 

Lisa - Have you had a good weekend?? 

Cath - I'm really looking forward to wednesday, there are quite a few of us I think. Who is coming? (to make sure i bring all the Christmas cards  ) 

Shelley - Where are you hun?? hope your ok?? xxxx

Oh I can't remember who else is doing what on the other thread    Who watched X Factor last night?? It was bloody brilliant, Alexandra is amazing and i'm so glad she won. When she say I cried every time!!! what a muppet!!!! 

I've had a good but busy weekend (no surprise there then!!) We were out at one of my clients xmas do's on Friday night, we went to the Barn Brasserie at Marks Tey. My food was lovely but Si's was not great, his roast turkey looked like a school dinner!!! The setting is gorgeous, its a shame as we would of liked to of gone back again. I was up early yesterday to ride and then cooked a nice curry for last night and we moved the lounge around to fit the Christmas tree in.......only half the blinking lights worked so we went to Tesco at 9.30pm and then Sainsburys to try and get some lights and couldn't get any we liked   we ended up having a late night trying to get the house tidied up a bit as it looked like a bomb had hit it!!! Up again early this morning, how the hell I got up at 6.45 I don't know   Had another lovely ride and then zoomed home and got showered etc as I had to take my Mum down to Rayleigh. Its a year since her brother passed away and his wife was doing a drinks/nibbles thing for everyone to get together. It was a lot nicer than I expected   and I spent the whole afternoon looking after my cousins 14 week old baby boy. He was so scrummy and seemed to like me   No one else got a look in while I was there!! 

Our lounge now resembles a post office as Si put loads of stuff on ebay and it all finished today, he got just over a grand for everything     certainly worth the clear out!!!! Guess who is getting the job of taking it all to the Post office tomorrow    Si went out and got some new lights today and our tree is up, it looks lovely, well would do if I could see if for the pile of cardboard boxes!!!!! 

I told a few of you at our Christmas meal that my best mate is unexpectedly pregnant and was really really worried about telling me. Poor thing got herself in a terrible state and cried her eyes out. She is due 1 day before Cleo, 22nd July. She is having a terrible time with sickness and is really ill at the moment, I feel so sorry for her. Well I met her for dinner last Weds night as she is having a hard time with her boyfriend as well and she has asked me if I will be with her when she has the baby. I feel really honoured but I'm not sure how I will cope with it, does that make sense?? I suppose time will tell and if I can't handle it I know that she will understand.

Ok gotta go and get something to eat, I'm starving  

Loads of love to everyone, see most of you on Wednesday

Tricksy xxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Rachel - hope everything went well today.  

Em - such a shame you can't come now. Can't ds stay in school an extra night?  

Tricksy - sorry you had a bum meal at the barn. We used to go there loads when we first moved here but the past few years it's been really hit and miss. 

Not 100% sure who's coming Weds but will try to list.....

Rivka, Tricksy, Piepig, Rachel, Loui, Cleo, Shelley, B (if feeling ok after hyst), Julia, Lisa. I think that's it but my memory makes a goldfish look like an elephant so apologies if I've left you off. Anyone else? 

Hope you've all had a good weekend. Our viewing went ok today. I'm not sure they'll go for it as they really wanted to move on to a place where they wouldn't need a mortgage but it sounds like they're keen to have us buy the place as they want to move on, and if the sums add up it might work. 

Anyone watch Strictly last night? What an ending. V pleased as I love Tom and Camilla and they should have gone on those dances.


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Hi ladies,

It is so cold and we have only just officially started wintertime!  Bit worried about that as my coat is already bursting at the seams and last time round I just bought a light jacket which was big enough to see me through.  I know it is just not going to be warm enough this time round.

Tricksy - What an honour to be asked to be at your friends birth.  However I wouldn't blame you at all if you couldn't do it, not sure if I could have done.

Cleo - So sorry that no. 2 didn't make it but what good news that all is well with the other bubs.  I know these first weeks are so stressful so all I can say is that I hope that xmas and the new year helps to make time go more quickly.

Rachel - Best of luck for transfer.  I will be keeping everything crossed for you.

Sam


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Hello All!

Wowzers another thread already!  Where does the time go?

Rachel - hope you're doing ok and that yesterday went ok.  Keeping   for you   x

Cath - here's hoping that you get some positive news on the house this week. Let me know if there's anything I can bring?  Perhaps some crisps/nibbles? x

Piepig - hope you're getting on ok?  Have you started stimms?    

Tricksy - Sorry about your meal at the BB, DH & I have never had a good meal there.   That's such a nice thing for your friend to ask but also really tough on you. I think follow what your heart tells you to do.  

Have had a bit of a rubbish weekend.  My cold/lurgy decided to make a come back on Friday just when I thought I was getting rid of it.  I had promised to go over to a friends that evening which I did but felt so rubbish.  She then told me she had had a second miscarriage this year which I was really sorry about.  She's got two little girls already.  

Then on Sat DH & I had a bit of a falling out.  As I was so rough he went to Tescos and I asked him to get a PG test (not that I am but I want to check before I have my appointment) and he bumped into his close friends - who know about our situation but I also think gossip about us.  His friend clocked the test and said to DH to hide it.  When he got home and we were unpacking I said did you bump into anyone - like we always do - and he mentioned the friends.  I was like, oh, did they see the test and he got really stroppy about it - like he didn't want to tell me.  So we had a row and didn't speak for most of Sat.  It really does upset me that he doesn't see why I don't like telling his friends anything.  I guess with the cold as well I was just on such a low ebb and I probably said lots of things I shouldn't.    Sometimes I just feel like this whole IF thing is going to tear us apart.   

Anyhoo, it's a new week and nearly Crimbo!  I was just wondering how soon you all felt like your bodies and cycle got back to normal after all the IVF drugs?

 to all,

Bx


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all,

sorry I didn't make it on yesterday.  We had quite a long and stressful day in the end as had to hang around the ARGC for my blood test results before they would go ahead with the ET.  The results however were sadly not that good as my progesterone is still playing up.  After coming back down before EC (which is apparently as unusual as it going up) by yesterday it had gone up madly again - basically the levels should be around 100 three days past EC and my level was 371!  We were therefore taken aside by the embryologist and one of the doctors who gave us the option to freeze our embie instead as the high progesterone could mean my womb lining is unstable.  However after a long debate we decided against freezing. I think we may have decided differently if we had a few embies to play with but as there is only one if it did not survive the thaw I know I would regret it and at least we are still in with a chance at the moment even if it is now reduced.  Dr T scanned my womb lining before the transfer and it is OK at the moment so I can just hope for the best - even though my progesterone is high they are keeping me on cyclogest just in case it drops and also asprin and clexane injections which should help with the blood flow to the lining.  The good news is though that the embryologist said the embie was a good grade and is still dividing (it was at 7 cell before the transfer) and if I am thinking positively I am on the steroids and had the IVIg for my immune issues and had the hysteroscopy which should all increase my chances.  Test date is Boxing day and although you're supposed to go in for a blood test, we will be in Bristol at my sisters so I think I will just do a home test then and come in the next morning to confirm the result.  They have also agreed to give me a sick note up until Boxing day and although I feel a bit guilty after having been off work for so long already, I now feel sure we have come to the end of the road with my own eggs, so I want to give it my best chance and I know I would get stressed if I went into work.

Bhopes - sorry to hear about you and DH rowing yesterday   - I think that pretty much most of us on here have had difficult times with our DH's at some point or other due to the IF issues and it is almost to be expected in a way but you will get through this hun and we are all here to support you.  I think I said it took a good 2-3 months after my last cycle for my body to get back to normal but probably far less for my first two goes so it may have been to do with the Gestone and higher stimms I was on the last time or the fact the IF tx is taking its toll on my body (not counting the FET this is my 4th go in just over 18 months), but hopefully you will be back to normal soon.

Cleo - I am so sorry to hear about the little one you have lost     but really pleased that the other one is a fighter.  I think it is good that you can still go for your next scan too to give you peace of mind and I hope that when the initial 3 months period will be up you will be able to enjoy your pregnancy a bit more.

Tricksy - that is lovely that your friend has asked you to be her birthing partner.  I am not sure if I have posted about this but my youngest sister got pregnant unexpectedly a couple of years ago while we were having our IUI tx and had only been with her boyfriend a few weeks at the time. It was quite hard for me initially but she later asked me to be there at the birth, and although I felt like you (honoured that I had been asked but not sure how I would feel) in the end I was there and it was an amazing experience and am so glad that I was there for her- I basically came around to thinking that even if I can't have my own children this may be the closest birthing experience I would get and it was certainly an eye opener and I am so glad that I didn't miss. If I do ever get pg it has certainly given me a good idea what to expect too.

Emma - that is good news about your prolactin.  Is it this Friday then your consultation with Gidon?  (sorry I'm a bit of a memory mouse at the moment!).  I hope it goes well if it is.

Cath - I would like to bring some food along too on Wednesday if I can?  I make some good feta and spinach parcels (if I say so myself) if you are after savoury stuff?  Otherwise just let me know what you need.

Anyway bye for now.  DH is also off work sick today and in bed with man flu (the dreaded lurgi is everywhere!) so instead of me being looked after I am having to look after him!  The ARGC told me to avoid sick people for the next two weeks but not much chance of that!

Thanks again all of you for your ongoing support,

love Rachel xxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Rachel - woohoo PUPO I am so pleased for you and I've got everything crossed for you      Lets hope and pray that this is finally your time   Thank you so much for what you have said about being with your sister during her birth. I sort of feel the same, if I can't experience it then at least I can be with my friend when she has her baby. She was really sweet and said she trusted me implicitley and knows I won't let anything bad happen to her   no pressure then!!!!!  She seems to think that her bf is going to be useless!!! 

Sam - you are either going to have to mega layer or give in and go and buy a cheap coat from Primark or somewhere!! How are you feeling? you seem a lot 'calmer' if thats the right word with this pregnancy? 

Bhopes - Sorry you and hubby have had a row, i hope that you've made it up now   IF does take its toll in one way or another and when we have been messing with our hormones it makes everything ten times worse. Try and keep your chin up and you can have a famous FF hug on Wednesday night!!! 

Cath - we were really disappointed with the meal, I've heard so many good and bad reports, consistancy does seems to be an issue. I had butternut squash soup which was yummy but they wanted to charge extra when I asked for some more bread   they only gave me 1/2 a slice and there were 16 of us there  Was not impressed. Its such a shame as it is really beautiful there.

Gotta dash as I'm at work   catch up later

Lots of Love

Tricksy xxx


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2008)

Rachel -     PUPO! Keeping everything crossed for you, it seems ARGC have really been very good and done everything possible, AND your embie sounds like an excellent quality one. Hope the 2ww goes quickly (will we see you at Cath's?) and I can't wait to hear your good news then.

Tricksy - I think you've been so supportive for your friend so far and if you go with her that would be amazing. I'm not sure I could have done it ... But you'll know if this si the right thing for yourself. You are a lovely friend to even consider this  

B - sorry you had a fallout, as others said IF puts a huge strain on all our relationships unfortunately. But then you know you have such union because you do get through all of this. Hope you've made up already.

Em - what a pity you won't be at Cath's ...

Cleo - of course it's normal to be worried but hopefully the scan helped to relax you a bit, soon you'll be over the 3 months mark and you'll feel much more confident and begin to enjoy being pg.

Rivka x


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi everyone

Well i think the lurgee is on its way out now , had a busy weekend and spent most of yesterday shopping, wrapping up pressies and looking for cars....still havent found anything yet.

Rachel - [fly]Woo hooo PUPO   [/fly]
Glad everything got sorted out in the end hun and you can now relax and get a few lie ins and no work sounds great, look after yourself and keeping everything crossed for you.

B - Sorry you and DH had a fall out, hope you've made up now  IF does put so much pressure on relationships and its really hard sometimes it feels like your going in different directions doesn't it but you'll be fine hun, Hope your feeling better soon - good luck on Wednesday

Em - Good luck tomorrow for your appointment let us know how you get on, Sorry you can't make it to Caths hun  gonna miss you

Tricksy - Awww how lovely of your friend to ask you, you must have felt really touched, if someone asked me i would love to do that as Rachel has said i would feel the same if i don't ever get the chance to have my own it would be the next best thing to be with your best friend and i would imagine it would be a great experience  What a shame about your meal.... i'm a bit worried now as we're going out with friends in the new year to that place and its all been booked now  
What has Si sold on Ebay? i think i will have to do that in the new year for my IVF fund pot 

Sam - Good to hear from you....think you might have to get a cheapy coat, Hope your doing well

Cath - Glad the viewing went well and i hope they can get the sums sorted out 

Cleo - All the feelings you have are totally normal after what you've been through its only natural to feel so worried i would be the same once you get pg along come another set of worries but everything will work out and i hope the next scan will put your mind at rest  

Hello to everyone else

Looking forward to seeing you on Wednesday and for those who can't make it hope to see you soon
Lissa xx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

rachel - well done on being pupo.    

cath - i'll just bring some drinks on wed if thats ok?  haven't really got time to make anything.


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Rachel - sounds like you have a little fighter snuggly on board - hope there are no further complications and you get your bfp      

Lisa - thanks for the chat on ** - you are sweetheart  

Hi to everyone else, think im off to bed, been awake since 2.30am


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Hi again,

Rachel - Great news that you have your embie on board.    .  I would have made the same decision as you.

Tricksy - Yes I am a lot calmer this time round.    I think I had too much time on my hands last time round to worry about everything and had had too many years of disappointment which meant I couldn't quite believe everything would turn out as well as it did with Amy.  This time is totally different and a much easier pregnancy.

Em - Good luck tomorrow.

Lisa - Know it probably feels a long way off to you but I notice your ticker going down every time I manage to log on.

Tricksy - I think having another woman with you when you give birth can only be a good thing.  Don't get me wrong I really did appreciate my dh being there but he was pretty useless and out of his depth!


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

ps - got sent this at work today, stick with it, its good  

TO SHOWER LIKE A WOMAN

Take off clothes and place them sectioned in laundry basket according to lights and darks.

Walk to bathroom wearing long dressing gown.

If you see husband along the way, cover up any exposed areas.

Look at your womanly physique in the mirror - make mental note to do more sit-ups / leg-lifts, etc.

Get in the shower.

Use face cloth, arm cloth, leg cloth, long loofah, wide loofah and pumice stone.

Wash your hair once with cucumber and sage shampoo with 43 added vitamins.

Wash your hair again to make sure it's clean.

Condition your hair with grapefruit mint conditioner enhanced.

Wash your face with crushed apricot facial scrub for ten minutes until red.

Wash entire rest of body with ginger nut and jaffa cake body wash.

Rinse conditioner off hair.

Shave armpits and legs.

Turn off shower.

Squeegee off all wet surfaces in shower.

Spray mold spots with Tile Cleaner.

Get out of shower.

Dry with towel the size of a small country.

Wrap hair in super absorbent towel.

Return to bedroom wearing long dressing gown and towel on head.

If you see partner along the way, cover up any exposed areas.


HOW TO SHOWER LIKE A MAN

Take off clothes while sitting on the edge of the bed and leave them in a pile.

Walk naked to the bathroom.

If you see partner along the way, shake willy at her making the 'woo-woo' sound.

Look at your manly physique in the mirror.

Admire the size of your willy and scratch your bum.

Get in the shower.

Wash your face.

Wash your armpits.

Blow your nose in your hands and let the water rinse them off.

Fart and laugh at how loud it sounds in the shower.

Spend majority of time washing privates and surrounding area.

Wash your bum, leaving those coarse bum hairs stuck on the soap.

Wash your hair.

Make a Shampoo Mohican.

Wee.

Rinse off and get out of shower.

Partially dry off.

Fail to notice water on floor because curtain was hanging out of bath the whole time.

Admire willy size in mirror again.

Leave shower curtain open, wet mat on floor, light and fan on.

Return to bedroom with towel around waist.

If you pass partner, pull off towel, shake willy at her and make the 'woo-woo' sound again.

Throw wet towel on bed.

I KNOW YOU'RE LAUGHING BECAUSE IT'S TRUE!


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Hello everyone,

Rachel - CONGRATULATIONS FOR BEING PUPO               . Can't wait to see you at Cath's on Wed. Do you need a lift there? Anyone else?

Cleo - you are being completely normal hon - after going through this incredible journey of course you will be worried and tearful. We are all here for you xxx

Angel - love the post!

Hello to everyone else - had a great time in Norwich - thank you everyone who responded. It is such a pretty city especially by the water and the Cathedral.

Tomorrow I go to 10 Downing Street to meet the Prime Minister and then on to Hampton Court Palace to meet Prince Charles again - all of this is in aid of The Sun's Milliies (Military Awards) Ceremony which is televised and due to be screened this Thurs at 8pm on Sky One. It's all very exciting!

Loui xxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Loui123 said:


> Tomorrow I go to 10 Downing Street to meet the Prime Minister and then on to Hampton Court Palace to meet Prince Charles again - all of this is in aid of The Sun's Milliies (Military Awards) Ceremony which is televised and due to be screened this Thurs at 8pm on Sky One. It's all very exciting!
> 
> Loui xxx








































I'm impressed!! Will you still be coming on Wednesday?? Have a fantastic day, will you be on the tv too


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm definately coming on Wed! I may be on TV - possibly in group shots, but not on my own.

loui xxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Rachel - congrats on being PUPO. ARGC are doing so much to ensure things go well that it will all help your little fighter bed in. 

Loui - how exciting going to Downing St. And Hampton Ct is so gorgeous as well. 

Em - that's really funny (though in case dh is reading - I'm more likely to get the floor wet from not shutting the shower door properly) 

Debs - drinks would be great. 

If anyone else wants to bring anything, a pizza or quiche would be good. I can't remember who said they'd bring nibbles but that will be great. 

How's everyone else? Sorry, I've lost track of everyone. i'm at work tonight and started posting about 3 hours ago. Hope you're all ok. 

Cathie x


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Completely forgot to say that had an exciting day. My sisters boyfriend took her away for a romantic weekend at a castle in Scotland for her birthday and proposed to her this morning. V excited, though also relieved as he told me last week what he was planning and I had to keep it a secret. He's also got  a nice surprise for her engagement ring shopping but I'm not allowed to say anything until Weds.


----------



## kittyx (Oct 19, 2008)

hi all, sorry a bit behind with everyone but loui that's very impressive, hope it all goes well.

Rachel look after yourself.    For you

Angel that post made me cry with laughter. i have seen it before but it's so funny. I think it would apply to me and dh the other way round! 

Sorry no other personals but i hope you're all ok and looking forward to christmas. I have a stinking cold and work is sooo busy but i can't complain. I'd soon moan if i wasn't busy. 

I have sent some xmas cards to lisa to pass on on wed but my appologies to those of you i've missed. Have a lovely time at caths.

Love  and hugs kittyx


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

hi everyone,

was just woundering if i could drive to meet someone on wednesday as i think i may get lost it sounds abit complicated to get to and u all no what im like,greg is going shopping so he wont be here.i dont mind driving to someones leaving my car or following,just abit worried about driving there by my self.sorry i havent been on properly in a while its just been so busy for me sorry but im always thinking of u all.

rachel,well done pupo girl lots of       take care hun/  

hi everyone else see some off u wednesday.


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all,
just a quicky from me today.  Have been trying to take things easy but DH is still off work and has been complaining that I am not a very good nurse   - the cheek! My sister has just sent me series 4 prison break to watch though which I am looking forward to watching.

Loui - thanks for the offer of a lift to Cath's but as I cant drink at the moment would you prefer me to give you a lift?  Just let me know - I'm very impressed with the company you are keeping these days by the way and will look out for you on TV!

Shelley -  you are welcome to come to mine if you want before the meet- I can PM you my address.  I have my Dad's sat nav on loan so hopefully we should find it OK.

Rivka - let me know if you would like a lift tomorrow too?

Emma - loved your post  

Sam - I am really glad that you are enjoying your pregnancy more this time around.

Lisa - hope you find a nice car soon

Cath - that is lovely news about your sister. Also just so you know I will probably give the dog walk before your do tomorrow a miss as DH is  probably going to still be off work so it is probably best I leave the boy at home with him for the evening as he tends to get a bit restless at other peoples homes and nags me to go home! (not that he is spoilt or anything!)  Free to go any other time in the next few days though if you (or anyone else) wants to meet up at any point.

Hello to everyone else and looking forward to seeing those of you who can make it tomorrow,

love Rachel xxx


----------



## Magic Beans (Aug 28, 2008)

Hi rachel

Just wanted to say congrats on being PUPO my dear, you deserve it and im sendnig you loads of sticky vibes and wishing you a VERY VERY happy christmas xx


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi all,

Rachel;
Well done on being pupo I don't blame you having the time off you don't want any what if's!

Debs:
Sorry I didn't get back on to reply to you. But I was going to Norwich, hope you got all your shopping done.

Lisa:
Yes am spoiling Faith rotten can't help myself!! 

Tricksy:
Will pm address for you. I think you would be a great birthing partner, It will be emotional but it would any way so no one would mind and it would be so special.

Sam
Glad to here all is well with you and Amy and bump!!! Not long now.

Cleo:
I think it's total understandable that you are worried and if it takes a scan every week till you have bubs then thats what you should do.

Hi everyone else hope you are all ready for xmas now.

Take care 
Liz xx


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

rachel,thanks for the offer hun where do u live?hope u have been resting?


right i have brought 2 pizzas margarita and 2 lots of garlic bread so cath they will just need to be cooked hope thats ok?


looking forward to seeing u all tomorrow.lots of love shelley.


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Shelley - that sounds brilliant, thank you   Really excited about tomorrow night now.


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Hi all,

just a quicky as off work with the lurgy, won't go back now b4 xmas. Feeling really crappy. So i'm really sorry cath but i won't make it tom night as i don't feel up to it and i don't want to pass it on.

Em - thanks for your ext hun   i've been in bed all the time so haven't replied sorry. xxxxxx

Rachel - congrats hun.

Luoi - don't let the fame of meeting the pm go to your head!!    God luck hun.

love to all and sorry agan

Cleo xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2008)

Rachel - hope DH doesn't pass that lurgee to you!! Enjoy relaxing at home, you deserve it after all your hard work. Thanks for the linf offer, but I don't know how soon I can get in from work so wouldn't want to make a definite time, I'll just get the train to Marks Tey. Won't say no to a lift back home thought!  

Cath - contaulations for your sister getting engaged, how exciting! When are they planning the wedding.

Cleo - what a shame!! Look after yourself hun, hope you feel better soon. 

Loui - I'm going to meet a famous person tomorrow   

Can't wait to see all of you who can make it tomorrow.

Rivka x


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Cleo - you poor thing,   not what you need at all.  

Loui - hope you're having a fab time with the PM and HRH, will watch the news later to see if I can spot you. 

Rivka - lovely chatting to you last night, though sorry I had to go. Not sure when sis is going to get married but they're talking about sometime next year. 

Magic - how are you doing? 

Liz - is Faith more aware of Xmas this year. Such an exciting time to have a little one around.


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

cath just a quick q before i head out for my works xmas do.....should i wear old clothes tomorrow - is there a risk of chocolate mess??


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hello Peeps

Cleo - Sorry your not feeling well and we won't see you tomorrow, hope your better soon  

Cath - How lovely your sisters engagement sounds very romantic   

Loui - Will keep a look out for you on the box how exciting!!

Liz - Glad your spoiling Faith  

Em - Liked the joke i thought you might have changed it from admiring the size of there willys to your DH with the willy wacking   

Ta ta for now
Liisa


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Debs - there is a risk of some mess so I wouldn't wear flowy sleeves but I have aprons for everyone so the main bits will be covered.


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Hello everyone!

Finally having my first day off in weeks - but still getting phone calls from work . My whole day yesterday was fantastic - had the red carpet treatment throughout. The Ceremony is being shown on Sky One at 8pm on Thurs I believe.

Rachel - hope you are OK? I will not be drinking tonight (too much alcohol in the last 2 weeks!) so I am very happy to pick you up - plus I don't want you to drive being PUPO and all! Could you PM me your address please?

Shelley - do you want to come to mine first and go together? We can pick Rachel up on the way (and take Rivka home afterwards too)? If so, do you remember where I live? 

Loui xxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi everyone

Ooooh so much has been going on, I can't keep up! I must make it my New Year's resolution to get on here every day!

Cathie, as Cleo is not coming now I will bring some deserts, hope that is okay. They will only be bought ones so not as nice as the pavlova unfortunately  

Tricksy, wow Simon made a fortune! I sold some stuff recently and only made £100 but was pleased with that. You should be expecting a nce new handbag for Christmas then     How nice of your friend to ask you to attend the birth of her child. I am sure she asked you as she knows you will be a calming influence on her and she will be able to trust you. In a way I was glad that I could not see what was going on down that end   I am sure you will be fab if you decide to go ahead with it.

Cathie, how romantic re your sister. How lovely that he could trust you to keep the secret.

Louie, WOW!! I am glad you had an amazing day - you deserve it. How was it meeting Gordon Brown? Looking forward to hearing all about it later. Unfortunately we don't have Sky, will you be recording it? 

Emma, sorry you won't be there later, will miss you. 

Sorry, I will catch up with all personals soon. I really need to get on and finish off my Crimbo shopping

See you all later xxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

reikilisa said:


> Em - Liked the joke i thought you might have changed it from admiring the size of there willys to your DH with the willy wacking


Lisa - thats so funny, and there was me hoping that little chat may have been forgotten about by now   

Cleo - hope you feel better soon, you poor thing, you really are going through it 

Hope all the ladies that are going to Cath's have a great time tonight


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Julia - derserts would be fab thanks. I was just trying to brace myself to go out and get some but I won't have to now - hurray!!! 

Em - really going to miss you tonight. 

Loui - red carpet treatment sounds ace. Will go and set Sky+ for tomorrow now as I'm on nights so would miss it otherwise.


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all,
just a quicky from me to say I am looking forward to seeing those of you who can make it tonight.  Cleo sorry you are not well though and can't make it  

Loui - I will pm you my addresses now and text you with it too and will gladly accept your offer of a lift then.

Shelley - you are welcome to meet us around my house anyway - I will pm you my address as I don't have your number if you could let us know if you want to meet here or not,

see you later,

love Rachel xxx


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Hi All,

I've got some pringles, crisps, salsa and some cinnamon stars.  Is there anything else I should bring?  I can pop to Asda on the way.

Bx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Really looking forward to tonight, just had to go home and get the tuna rice as i'd left it in the fridge  

See you laters


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

How did you get on B? Are you feeling ok now? Nibbles sound great. Don't need anything else ta.


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

It was really grim - worst procedure yet     Geore is still there though  

Just printing out directions  

Bx


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

See you all shortly...

Loui xxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

cath just want to say thanks to you and Matt for a fabulous time last night, really enjoyed myself, just what I needed  

missed all those who couldn't make it xxx


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Ditto Piepig - Cath - it was such a fantastic evening, I really appreciate it. Was lovely meeting Matt properly. DH sure is going to enjoy the hand-made chocolates!

B - I hope you are feeling better honey.

Shelley - I hope you got home safely.

Loui xxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Double Ditto!!! I had a fab time, it was so lovely to see everyone again and thanks to Cath and Matt for being such great hosts    

Bhopes - How are you feeling this morning?? I am so so sorry I forgot to ask you how you got on yesterday   Lets hope you get good answers when you have your follow up  

Loui - i found you on **, i've sent you a friend request  

Debs - love the pics on ** of last night!!! 

Lots of Love to everyone, gotta dash as I'm at work

Tricksy xxx

ps Cath, don't forget I'm coming in for some choc just gone 4!!! xxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Triple ditto!! I also had a fab time, thanks Cath and Matt, it was lovely to meet your 2 lovely dogs too. It was great seeing everyone too. I apologise B for forgetting about your procedure too   Hope you have a better day today. Rachel, sorry I did not get a chance to speak to you, sorry   Hope you are okay and the wait is not agonising! 

Just going onto ******** now to hopefully try and load some photos. Speak soon xxxx


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Morning all,

Just wanted to quickly say thanks to Cath for such a lovely evening yesterday - I had such a fab time and the choclick making is just brill and so scrummy!  If you ever need a helping hand.... or need an official taster... I'm just a call away  

Also wanted to say to everyone that after such a horrendous start to yesterday at CGH you guys made my evening and really cheered me up, so BIG THANK YOUS to you all     

DH was soundo when I got in but he soon woke himself up to taste the chocks!  

Sorry to miss those who couldn't make it.    Hope everyone can still make the 30th.  Might be a bit of a squeeze but I'm sure we'll manage.

lots of   to all,

Bx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Bhopes - I'll be there!!! Really looking forward to it. My hubby was sound O when I got home too, he didn't wake up though!!!


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

tripple ditto cath and matt lastnite was fab thank u very much,

tricksy,how is ur eye??     im really sorry but u moved was trying to get ur nose        sorry.

debs,hun im really sorry i upset u,but im here for u any time.  

cleo,hunny sorry u couldnt make it and that ur not well big big     u was missed lastnite  

hi everyone else


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2008)

Some more ditto!! Cath and Matt, thank you so much for a lovely evening, you're brilliant hosts. 
The choc making was so much fun (I never knew I'm THAT clumsy  ). 
Was fab meeting your dogs, too, they are so good-natured and sweet (having said that I never had them misbehaving in the dining room, Cath, this could change my mind  ).

It was so good to see you all. You're all such good company   
Also talking to you about the trials and tribulations of SWs is so good because you know where we come from and are all so understanding, makes me feel we are not alone in this  

B - thanks for the lift home. Hope you are feeling better today. And def going to be there at the 30th! Is it with partners?

Debs - it IS working   . Take care hun.

Rachel - thinking about you and keeping everything crossed. 

Shelley - so glad you are going to Athens so soon, well done for getting next plans done and lots of    for it. 

Julia - was great to see you. Can you pm me your mobile no.? I'd love to drop by and see the boys sometime between Christmas and New Year.

Tricksy - lovely to see you being energetic as ever, and thanks for being such a good friend and supportive about everything.

Lisa - ditto great to see you too, and thanks for listening to me whinning.

Allie - hope to see you again before you move away, will you be at B's? 

DH was still up when I got home and couldn't resist trying a truffle   I made him promise to keep some for Christmas though.

Rivka x


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Rivka - I'm hoping to go to B's - might not be back from visiting friends and family though. Will let you know...


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all,

just wanted to come on and join you all in saying a huge big thank you to Cath and Matt for last night - I had a lovely time and you couldn't have planned a nicer more festive meet - you are great hosts.  Hope Matt didn't feel too outnumbered by all us ladies though!

Bhopes - hope you have fully recovered from your ordeal yesterday and are feeling better now  .  Any luck on seeing how the ISIS will proceed?

Julia - don't worry about not having much of a chance to speak to me last night - the feeling is mutual and it is always the way at these meets you never get to properly catch up with everyone and I know that there are a few people I didn't get to speak to much.

Shelley - hope you hear back from Serum soon and can sort out your consult date.

Rivka - pleased that the meet has helped stop you feeling so alone in this -remember you are not alone, we're all at different stages on this journey and are here for each other and any time you want to chat about how things are going you have my numbers.  Hope your appointment tomorrow goes well.

Loui - thanks again for the lift last night and looking forward to our last dog walk with you on Saturday with Cath (and anyone else who wants to join us) - did we say 11 am and where shall we go?

Lisa, Tricksy, Debs - lovely to see all of you yesterday too.

Hello to those of you who couldn't make it and hope we catch up soon.

Not much to update from me - DH has decided he is feeling a little better today BUT only if he doesn't do anything!  Typical bloke!

Lots of love,

Rachel xxx

PS have changed my profile photo to a more festive one - I promise there was no animtal cruelty involved in the taking of the picture!


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Rachel36 said:


> PS have changed my profile photo to a more festive one - I promise there was no animtal cruelty involved in the taking of the picture!


You sure about that Rachel?  

Glad you all had a great time last night, just as well i didnt say i was coming, went down with some kinda lurgey yesterday afternoon and am off work today, really fed up cos i have lots to do  got B home so there is a plus, though he is unwell too


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Emma, sorry to hear about the lurgy, hope you are wrapped up warm and watching crap telly on the sofa. 

I think we were all very well behaved last night - willies were only mentioned once! We really needed Emma there to give us more info on willy wacking! (or whatever else she gets up to!!)

Have put some pics on ******** now. It took me ages but I want to put more on now, so watch this space!

See you all soon. xxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Little Mo said:


> I think we were all very well behaved last night - willies were only mentioned once! We really needed Emma there to give us more info on willy wacking! (or whatever else she gets up to!!)
> 
> Have put some pics on ******** now. It took me ages but I want to put more on now, so watch this space!
> 
> See you all soon. xxx


Cheekey moo moo  off to look at your pics now


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Ha ha!! Love you really Em  

We spoke briefly about Clarice House last night - for one of our meet ups does anyone fancy an evening there? They do an evening pamper session with dinner for £50, we could plan it for March or April, hopefully when I have lost some weight, I would not want any of you to see me in a swimming cossie at the moment - it would give you nightmares! Only a thought. Louie could come back and visit, and the pregnant ladies (pleural, will be loads of you pregnant by then hopefully!) could come along too, just avoid the jacuzzi. What do you all think?


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes please - got some vouchers worth 40quid so mine is almost paid for   defo book it up - even if im cycling i could go couldn't i?? by the way Alex is soooooo big, you feeding him on baby bio? and James looks so sweet and yummy


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Really feel like i'm missing out on all the fun and haven't seen you guys in ages   Sounds like you had loads of fun. I'm feeling a bit more human today but have a cough which is driving me mad. Went to CGH today to have my extra head removed. Not a nice experience and now have stitches so looking really nice. Had a scan today and bubs is fine measuring 21mm. My 12 wk scan is on the 9th Jan.

I have so much to do as i haven't organised a thing for xmas..haven't written one card    So hopefully i'll feel even better tomorrow and be able to get on with a few things.

Missing you all loads

Love cleo xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Cleo-if it's any consellation, I haven't written any crimbo cards yet either! Glad you had your op today - you will feel a million dollars when the stitches come out. I'm so pleased to hear you are feeling so much better - we missed you last night. Hope our cough goes soon. x

Little Mo - thank you so much for your comment about my photo - that was taken shortly after the injured soldiers walked themselves onto their Medals Parade - I was so proud to be part of their lives, hence the big grin on my face! I will definitely come down for a Clarice House extravaganza - yey!

Loui xxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

count me in for Clarice house too.

bhopes - checked my diary today and I can't come on the 30th I'm working, am gutted  

Cleo - glad to hear the extra head has gone, hope the stitches heal soon.  Really pleased that things sound like they are going well with bubs, not long now till 12 weeks, hope you're feeling better soon so we can see you again, seems like its been ages.

Shelley - you don't need to apologise for making me upset, it wasn't you, it was me being a numpty  

love all ths photos on ********.

loui have requested you as friends, bhopes i would request you but i don't seem to be able to


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Clarice House sounds fantastic. Count me in. 

Thanks ever so for coming around last night. I had a fab time. The guys at work say thanks to Julia for the cakes. 

B - hope you're feeling better today. It was great to see you last night, I don't think I'd have made it out after such an experience. 

Cleo - poor you with the lurgey. Great news on the scan though. Hopefully you're able to relax a little more now that you can see things progressing so well.  

Rachel/Loui - 11 on Saturday sounds perfect. I can come into town or your welcome to come this way. It's a bit boggy at the mo is the only thing.

Right, off to see if the work computer will let me use ******** for a change.


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Oooh please count me in for Clarice House - that sounds lovely.  

Cleo - glad you feel better sweetie.  Are you around on the 30th?  Fancy catching up then?  

Piepig - oh no, sorry that you can't make it now.  Will try to find you on **.  Hope you're feeling better today?  Sorry, my mind's a seive, when do you have your baseline? keeping everything crossed for you   

Cath - hope you've recovered from us coming over!  It was such a fab night. x

Lots of love n hugs,

Bx


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all,

count me in for a Clarice House evening girls - I am looking forward to it already.

Cleo - so pleased to hear that bubs is still doing well   and hoping that you recover from your op soon too.

Em -sorry  you are not feeling well at the moment - hope you get better soon - only 6 days till Christmas now!!!

Cath/Loui - shall I suggest Gosbecks tomorrow at 11 am?  I think it is fairly central for each of us and will be wearing wellies as I think it is boggy everywhere at the mo.

Lisa - you are quiet - I guess your internet is still down?

Julia  - loved your photos on ********.

Well a bit of an update from me as have been feeling quite crampy this morning which is the start of the 2nd week paranoia kicking in - I am hoping it is not a sign of my womb lining disintegrating but will try and think positively and hope it could be implantation   as it is day 8 today.

love Rachel x


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Rachel - I think it's asign of implantation    
11 at Gosbecks tomorrow will be lovely - see you then!

Thank you to B and  Little Mo for your support last night watching the Millies -it was excellent - and I was chuffed too to see me on stage at the end and that Jan (life saver award) and Tom both facebooked me after the program went out!

Loui xxx


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Hi All,

Rachel - keep up with the PMA!!  Can cramping be a sign of implantation?  Try to keep yourself busy, I know it's easier said than done.  If DH is feeling better perhaps a trip to the cinema or seaside with woofer, would be good?  Am thinking of you and keeping everything crossed.           

Loui - just spotted you at the end last night.  The Millies were so moving, really made us think. Well done for supporting all your soldiers    

 to everyone else!  Hope you're all well and getting a little bit excited about Crimbo! x

Just spoke with ISIS today in a hope to get things moving again.  But as my AF still hasn't turned up they said I need to wait. Was told it's not uncommon to wait 2 to 3 months for a natural AF    Wasn't told that before.  So please please ladies can I have an AF dance?!

Lots of love n hugs,

Bx


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2008)

Rachel - I'm sure it's not uncommon to feel like that for implantation. You've been doing so well on your 2ww I do admire you being so strong  , just keep up this lovely PMA you have! Hope you can do nice things at the weekend with DH to help take your mind off the wait (easier said than done I know). Keeping everything crossed for you    

Cleo - excellent news about your scan, hopefully you feel more reassured now  . Hope you feel better soon and as Loui said it'll be all worth it when the stiches come off.

B - here's a little AF dance for you       

Julia - count me in for Clarince House, too, sounds fab!

Em - hope you're keeping nice and warm and that you and DS feel better soon  . 

Cath - just to say thank you again for the lovley evening, I really enjoyed it. The chocs I made are fab (even if I say so myself  ) and DH was especially happy about the ones with his name on.

An update from me: as most of you know a few days ago we got the ok to proceed with the adoption process and had loads of forms to fill in. We've done CRBs and medical consents and brought them today to the team to confirm and have our identity docs checks. 

I got to speak to a different SW than the one we saw at home asking the other day, about how to fill in the form, and she was ever so lovely. Then today we saw a third SW with our forms and she was very professional and so encouraging and positive. Then the lady we saw at home came in briefly and was again so negative  . So we now know that she is just a one-off and not typical of the team... Let's just hope that one of the other SWs will be doing our home study interviews later!!

So now it's several weeks to get all the checks done, after which we should hear about the preparaion course. Things are moving and we are feeling more positive at the mo.

Have a great weekend everyone.

Rivka x


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi all

Bhopes, I hope AF comes quickly for you, nothing worse than hanging around waiting for things to happen.

Rachel, I am really hoping that it is implantation cramping you are experiencing. Take care of yourself, not long now until test day!!

Luie, I think you are such an amazing person, supporting all these wonderful soldiers and their families, when really you need a bit of a hug yourself with DH being away. It must be so hard for you. I think you are fab, well done.  

Rivka, that is great news. It sounds as though the whole adoption process is a lengthy one but the outcome is so worth it. Hang in there  

Sounds like most people are up for a Clarice House evening. When is good for you all? Shall we arrange a date now so we can get it sorted?

Have a nice day everyone xxx

Emma, just gonna drop you a line


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Rachel, I LOVE your pic!!


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Loui - just finished watching the millies. V moving. Great to see you on there at the end. 

Loui/Rachel - I'll see you at 11 at Gosbecks then. Looking forward to it.

Rachel - sounds like implantation. Will keep sending   and   your way.

Rivka - glad that you were able to see your SW was an exception in terms of attitude. 

Can't stop. I had too much to do when I got back off nights so only had 1 1/2 hours sleep earlier and am flagging now. The estate agent has just been round and we've put an offer to the choc shop in Devon so we can get an idea of whether to put it back on the market or just leave it.

Catch you late.r


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

As I can't make it on the 30th is anyone free the 2nd weekend of Jan to come over for the evening?  reckon I can just about squeeze you in!


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi Everyone

Yeah .......Its only bl00dy Friday!!! My phone line was fixed today too so i'm back on the internet again......thank goodness!

It was great to see you all on Wednesday night i had a really good time and DH was over the moon with the choccies i brought home.

Cath - Thank you and DH for having us it was a fab night , hope you didn't have too much mess to clear up and your doggies are absolutely lovely    How much are those little stockings on the string decoration as i'd like to get one of those?

Julia - I am up for a Clarice House meet up do you get any treatments for that price? 

Rachel -    for implantation for you.....hang on in there, Love your new photo     

Em - Hope you feel better soon 

B - Hope your feeling better after your ordeal hun   Little AF dance for you hope it does the trick               

Deb - How are you doing .....It IS working 

Rvka - Glad your feeling more positive about things, its a shame that the SW was so negative (maybe it was the one that i had that conversation with) I hope things go smoothly for you now hun  

Cleo - So pleased that your scan went well today hun its great news and i hope that you can relax a bit now and enjoy it, Glad you got the extra head removed - speedy recovery  

Loui - glad you found me on ** hun, hope time flies by for you till DH is back  

Shelley - Hope you hear from Serum soon and you can get sorted with flights etc 

Tricksy -  How are you?  when do you finish work?  

Kitty - How are you?  Were you at Isis today for your follow up?

What's everyone up to this weekend?
Lisa x


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

for you B


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

B - sorry, forgot to do an af dance before I signed off earlier.            
It took me about 10 weeks for af to arrive after our last cycle, though they said 5 weeks was normal when I first queried, then upped it to 8. 

Lisa - will pm you the details about the socks. Glad you've got the net back up and runnin. 

Debs - I have a couple of parties booked in the weekend of the 10th but can try to work around those. Would love to meet up again.


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

my horoscope says "You're a little bummed that a few friends are hanging out without you, but it's only because you were busy. They miss having you there!."   think it applies to the 30th?


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

What horoscopes do you read? I have never read one that used the word BUMMED!!


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

its my ******** one


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi Girls

Not sure if i'll get on here over the festive period, so I would like to wish every1 
[fly]  A VERY HAPPY CHRISTMAS AND A VERY DRUNKEN NEW YEAR [/fly] 
Lots of PMA and AF dances       and lots of     for every1 who needs them.

Isaac is poorly with this dreaded lurgy. He keeps been sick when he coughs  I feel so helpless because I can't do anything for him.

Love to every1 xxx

p.s. Sorry I didn't do cards


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2008)

Cathie - good luck with the offer on Devon, sounds like things are moving really quick now (even so close to Christmas!). Hope you got some more sleep last night.

Lisa - glad they fixed your phone.

Debs - def about us missing you! Sorry but I won't be able to do that weekend, MIL and SIL will be visiting us. Hope to catch up with you some other time ...

Jo - poor little Isaac   hope he's better soon.

B - is AF here??

Rachel - hand on in there, keeping everything crossed for you   

Hello everyone else. 

Rivka x


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Rivka - thats fantastic news that things are going forward for you and dh - im so pleased for you hun  

Jojo- poor little Issac, hope he is better soon and that the rest of you dont catch it, have a good Christmas hunny  

Piepig - hope your getting on ok with d/regging - BUMMED hay  

Lisa - glad you are up and running again hun, thanks for texting me weds  

Cleo - glad you have had your surgery done, you will be back to your normal beautiful self soon and fab news on bubs too - hang on in there hun, this is your time  

Bhopes - hope af arrives soon hun, heres a dance foe you               

Right we are all off to visit some friends tonight, im feeling alot better thanks but B has a rotten cough  

Have a good evening everyone 
Em x


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2008)

It's quite in here ...

Hope you all had a lovely weekend. Only 4 days to Crimbo!  

Rivka x


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi lovely ladies

Its a bit quiet on here.......where is everyone??  Hope everyones had a good weekend and finished all there Chrimbo shopping,  Weve had a busy one,  DH's mate came over Saturday night and today we had our niece for the day and had a brilliant day, she is nearly 5 and we took her to see Santa it just made me realise even more what we are missing out on especially when the lady at the grotto thought she was our daughter,  I love taking her out but today i must admit i felt a bit emotional as we looked like a perfect little family and seeing DH with her just made me feel a bit sad.

When does everyone finish work?  I finish Christmas Eve and then back in on Tuesday    


Take care everyone
love Lisa xx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

i finish christmas eve too lisa, back in on monday....bah humbug


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

I finish today woo hoo     and not back til 5th Jan - nearly 2 whole weeks off   

Lisa -       big hugs for how you after yesterday with you neice - all credit to you for spending time with her, even though its hard


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Morning All!

How's you all doing?  Ready for Crimbo?!

Lisa - I'm glad you had a good time at the weekend.  I agree this time of year really brings home what I guess others might take for granted (perhaps granted is too strong but I hope what you know what I mean).  Think positive sweetie and remember it will be you & DH and you will have all those special moments to come      You're also the bestest Auntie for taking your neice to see Santa - she'll always remember it (I know I remember my trip to Santa still)    xxx

Rachel - how you doing?  Hope you're resting lots now xxx

JoJo - Happy Crimbo to you too!  Hope you have a lovely one.  Are you at home?  Hope you manage to put your feet up too and don't get the dreaded lurgy.  

Piepig - How do you get horoscopes on **?  Such a shame everyone has to go back to work between Crimbo & New Year.  Don't see the point much as nothing really gets done.  Are you all ready?  Hope your scans are going well     x

Thanks for all your dances everyone - still no show so am just gonna relax about it now and have a AF free crimbo!    Not much I can do about it until my body wakes up.  

I just wanted to check on numbers for the 30th.  I think I have Tricksy, Little Mo (plus little ones?), Sooty, Kitty, Cathie & Rivka (will just be us girls I think Rivka as DH is back to work and I don't think we'll have the room for chaps too   ) down.  I'll pm you all my address etc.

Cleo/Shelley/Loui - not sure if you're coming, would be lovely if you could make it?  let me know and I'll pm you too.

Angel/Spangle/JoJo/Liz - you're more than welcome too!  Just let me know  

Hope I've not forgotten anyone - if I have shout!

Was going to do some nibbles - sausage rolls, mince pies, pizza slices etc.  If anyone wants to bring anything else, would be appreciated.  If everyone comes, I might need someone to bring some mugs/cups for tea and coffee  

Righto, best I get on with some work - haven't done any today yet.

Love n hugs to all,

Bx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

HI all,

i can't beleive its nearly xmas !!! where did the time go?? I'm feeling much better today. Just pondering when to go xmas food shopping   Might get up with dh tom att 6 when he goes to work and go then  

Bhopes - yes i will be coming hon. I was going to bring a pavlova but to be honest i don't think i will have time to make it   Wha else is needed? is there a list of food??

Lisa - i am off work now (although have homework!!) and don't go back to the 5th.


Right better crack on xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Goodo!  Glad you can make it Cleo! Will be lovely to see you    Will send out the pms now.  Think you will need to get up early for a food shop though... I've been known to be at the butchers at 6.30am and it's rammed.  So much so they have a person trying to get people to park... it's a complete nightmare. x

Rachel - sorry, didn't mean to forget you - you're popping in if you can make it, is that right? x

Piepig/Lisa - wish you could make it too    

Ax


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Bhopes - where do you live hun? think you also mentioned you had a cat too didnt you or am i


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all,
it's been quiet on here this weekend!

Bhopes - Here is an AF dance for you                   .  
I will try to pop in for your do but to be honest it will depend on how work is that day - the day before will be my first day back in 5 weeks so I am not sure how things will be so will probably have a better idea then if I can make it and will text you to let you know.  Thanks for sending me your address  though.

Rivka - pleased to hear you have sorted all your adoption forms (for now anyway!) - hopefully it wont be long till your through to the next stage now. How long is the preparation course for?

Loui/Cath - was lovely to see you both for the dog walk on Saturday - Loui I think that Choccy will be missing Holly when you move!  

Cath - any more news on your offer?

Lisa - pleased you are back on line and have got your phone fixed.   I know how you felt when you were out with your niece as I feel exactly the same when I am out with my niece as it does make you realise how you are missing out and I secretly hope people think she is my daughter which is a bit sad isn't it!

Debs - I may be going to a friend's 40th on the 2nd weekend of Jan but would love to come over if I am free though - will that be very close to your ET?  Good luck for your baseline tomorrow too     .

JoJo - sorry to hear Isaac is not very well - hope he gets better in time for Christmas.

Well not much  news from me - I have still been feeling really crampy the last couple of days (no bleeding though) but have been trying to prepare myself for the fact that this is most likely AF coming rather than anything else.  I know this probably sounds really negative of me, but even though I will have no regrets about doing this cycle whatever happens, I know that I am going to still feel pretty low for a while afterwards and it will be worse if I am expecting good news.  I am just hoping that AF holds off until after Christmas day though.

Hello to everyone I have missed,

love Rachel xxx


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi all,

Sorry I haven't sent out cards I'm useless, my excuse is been working a fair bit latey one of the pit falls of being in retail at xmas!!!

    Merry Christmas everyone hope you all have a wonderful day and Newyear.

Good Luck everyone cycling and who is testing soon im    It's good news for you.

Take care Liz xx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Morning All  

Sorry I've not been about since last week but its been manic   we went to my sil's on Saturday afternoon and I managed to sqeeze a show in on Saturday morning   We did quite well, got 2 3rds so i was pleased. We then went up to Olympia to the horse show, my friend is in the Kings Troop and she got us back stage passes. I was SO excited, like a kid in a sweet shop. We watched the horses warming up, saw them in their stables and fed them polo's (naughty!!) William Fox Pitt was standing right next to me and I so wanted to ask for a photo but was trying to play it cool!! We drove back to Guildford afterwards and stayed at my sil's and had Christmas Day at theirs on Sunday with Simon's parents as well. it was lovely and we had a great time, knackered now though  

Shelley texted me on Sunday eve to say that her laptop is broken so she can't get on here at the moment but she sends her love to everyone and will be back on asap! 

I finish work today WOOHOO and I'm off until 5th Jan   

I'll catch up later properly as I'm at work but I'm still thinking of you all

Lots of Love

Tricksy xxx

Rachel - I've got absolutley everything crossed for you hun


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2008)

Rachel - lots of     for you. I do understand you wanting to be cautious just in case, but I hope with all my heart it's good news this Boxing Day. 

We still have one form to do but this includes details of referees and we are still talking to all our referees (it's loads of them so takes time  ), we plan do that last form just after Christmas so that all is done before the new year. We understand that they'll be waiting for all our checks and references to come through before we are offered a preparation course so this could be weeks or even months ... The course I think is 4 days over a month.

Tricksy - well done for the 2 3rd!! Sounds like you enjoyed your weekend, busy as ever. So that's part of Christmas done for you now? Hope you got nice pressies  

Liz - it must be manic for you in retail! My sister also works in retail so I know how it is before the holidays ... Hope you, DH and Faith have a lovely Christmas.

B - thanks for your address. I'll bring some nibbles and will try to bring some mugs too (if I don't forget, my mind's a sieve this time of year!).

Lisa - I do understand how you feel with your niece, it's such a bitter-sweet feeling. Hang on in there, next Christmas it will be your turn   

Shelley - sending you love too, hope your laptop is fixed soon.

Cleo - so glad to hear you are feeling better now, when's your next scan?

Cathie - it was lovely to chat to you the other day and thanks for everything  

Today is my last full day at work, tomorrow working until lunchtime and then off until the 5th, hooray!

Going for a pre-Christmas lunch at friends this evening (we've had this tradition for years now), which should be nice.

Don't feel like working, the place is deserted!!

Rivka x


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Hello Gang!

Just wanted to quickly post in case I'm not on again before the big day. Wanted to say a

[fly]Happy Merry Crimbo to one and all![/fly]  

Hope you all have wonderful Christmases, get to chill out loads and that we all get the bestest pressies we long for X

Rachel - I think these are good signs, I've often read that implantation can feel like AF is here. Try to keep your PMA, you've been doing brilliantly . Am thinking of you & keeping everything crossed. If you need a chat, you know where I am 

Last day at work today so should be going home or t'pub within an hour - yee ha!

Have a good rest everyone and here's lots of         for us all 

Bx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Bah Humbug   I have to work Boxing Day, and now it turns out I didn't need to as the party I arranged my shifts around got cancelled so I could have worked yesterday instead   All cos the stupid woman couldn't get through because she was dialling the WRONG number.   Rant over!

Rachel - I really hope it's just implantation twinges. Still   for a BFP for you, though I can totally understand why you're bracing yourself in case it's not.  

Tricksy - glad you had a good time at Olympia. Hope you can chill over Xmas. 

B - ta for the address. I've still to clear doing an earlier shift but should be able to pop along briefly towards the end. I'll let you know if I get held up. 

Rivka - lovely chatting to you too.  

Julia - how are you all? I keep trying to get up your way to see the house decorations. My friend who lives near you said they love looking at them every year.

Cleo - glad you're feeling better now. Hope to see you on the 30th. Did you make Tesco this morning? I went at 10 last night and it was as busy as a normal day - though still quiet enough not to have to queue.

Liz - poor you having to work in a shop at this time of year. 

Lisa - the trip to Santa with your neice sounds lovely. It does bring it home though doesn't it. Still, this is your year with the tx coming up.

Hello to everyone else. Sorry I've missed so many. I started writing this at 10 but work is too busy. 

In case I don't get back on tomorrow, hope you all have a great Christmas.


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

[fly]*HAPPY CHRISTMAS*[/fly]



[fly]*and HAPPY NEW YEAR*[/fly]



See you all in 2009

xxxx


----------



## kittyx (Oct 19, 2008)

hellooooooooooooo

Not had a chance to get on here for a week or so

Wanted to wish you all a very happy Christmas.    

Hopefully i will catch up with some of you on 30th. Look forward to that  What time are we meeting?

I had  follow up last week at Isis with Aban. Not very sucessful. She thinks it's egg quality thats the prob. Gonna leave things for a couple of months then decide what to do next.

Off to sainsburys now for the dreaded xmas shop! Don't finish wok til 3pm tom then off til mon. Can't wait. Have a lovely time evryone.

Love to all kittyx


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Hi ladies,

Just wanted to say Merry Xmas   to you all.


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Rachel,

Best of luck.

Sam


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Just popping in to wish you all a Happy christmas 

Cleo~ Congrats on ur BFP i don't think i've said it yet as been awol forever!! 

Sam~ Can't believe ur only 9wks away from meeting baby number 2!!!! How crazy is that!!!

Tricksy~ Thanks for the xmas card hunny, hope u got mine & that i still have the riht addy??

Cath~ Sorry u have to work boxing day  

Hi to everyone else  Well as ever it's manic here what with xmas fast approaching!! Seems to have come around soooooo quickly!! Wishing you all a very merry xmas & very happy & lucky 2009s   

Sam xxx


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

hi everyone wowhoo im back we got a new laptop,but im very poorly spent most of yesterday in bed as u can gather i cant sleep sohats why im posting at 2am,well want to wish u all a very happy christmas           

rachel,cant wait to hear ur news the best of luck sweetie.    

hi everyone.


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2008)

HAPPY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE! 
       

Have a magical time 

Love from Rivka x


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all,
just popping on quickly to say a big     HAPPY CHRISTMAS     to everyone.  I'm off to Bristol in a mo to stay with my sister till Saturday and as usual despite having no excuse what so ever I am pretty disorganised and running late!
Thanks all of you for your good wishes on test date   - I'm still not feeling very optimistic and haven't slept properly the last couple of nights but at least there is lots to distract me the next couple of days.  I may not be able to post till Saturday with the result when I am back but we are planning to go via the ARGC for the blood test on the way home so will let you know then.
Take care everyone and have a good one,
love Rachel xxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Awww Shelly, get well soon.

Just a quickie to wish you all a fantastic Christmas. Hope you all have fun and Santa brings you everything you wish for xxxx

Sorry to those I did not manage to get cards too - I have run out of time!!


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

[fly]MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE!!![/fly]

Rachel -    

Shelley - hope you feel better soon hun.

Love to all Cleo xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Hello everyone !

Wiahing you all a very Merry Christmas and the New Year brings us the bouncing babies we are all wishing and praying for           .

Rachel - I'm really, really hoping you'll get your          christmas angels. We will all be thinking of you on Boxing Day. - very best of luck         

Shelley - hope you feel better soon.

B - I'm definately coming to yours on the 30th.

Julia - your first Christmas with both your babies - it will be a special one!

Lisa - whenever I am in public with my nephews and neice I always think I look like I have the perfect family -it's completely normal!

Tricksy - well done for your 3rds - that's brilliant! And, fantastic that you go behind the scenes at Olympia - I was watching it on TV and hoped you were there!

Rivka -well done you for getting all the adoption forms organised for the New Year.

Kitty - lovely to hear from you but I'm sorry to hear that you too have been diagnosed with poor egg quality. Loads of us have on here - I even went to Barcelona (Instituto Marques) and ARGC to get a second and third opinion on this - and both clinics disagree with ISIS. I hope you thoroughly investigate all options open to you in the next few months.

I've heard from DH and he is fine - he was sad when he realised I had spent the night with his ma and pa and sister and 2 nephews for a pre-christmas roast - sad that he was missing out on all the together time  . I sent him a long email prior to this, and amongst other things, mentioned that I wanted to get our   back on track when he returns. I said that I would get my lady garden waxed and buy some sexy underwear - and what did he say in return - yikes, how scary!!!!!! He said he was tired and hadn't been thinking about sex for 4 months now - how on earth am I going to get him back in the mood for sex at any other time than to make babies?!!!!

Must go now - love to all of you - and I'm really sorry I haven't sent crimbo cards to you - I have made them and written them, but I lost the envelope with all your addresses on   - so I'll hand them to you at B's on the 30th - sorry 

Have a great Christmas,

Loui xxx


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi All sorry  so quick so much to do hope you all have a great christmas and best wishes for 2009!

Rachel


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi Everyone

Just finished work.....Woooooo hoooooo - Itsssss Christmassssssss (Noddy Holder styleee)

[fly]HAPPY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE[/fly]

        

Loui - I'm sure your DH won't take any persuading   once your reunited, I know a really good waxer but there in Witham, Hope you have a good Christmas hun i know its hard for you not being with DH   

Rachel - Everything crossed for you on Boxing Day       Have a great time at your sisters

Kitty - Sorry you've been told the same as many off us at Isis hun   If you wanna chat pm me

Debs - Where did you get all those fancy icons from?? Good luck for Boxing Day too hun - thinking of you 

Shelley - Hope you feel better soon 

Rivka - Good luck with the last form hunny, big hugs hunny 

Cath - How are you spending Chrimbo?Remember to pm that price hun when you got a minute

Cleo - Glad your feeling better hun 

Little Mo - Hope the boys are all better now

Spangle  

B - Will miss your get together   Think of me working wont you 

Tricksy - Well done on your rosettes 

Right gotta shoot 
lots of love Lisa xxxxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Merry Christmas everyone, hope that your all having a great day??

We have had a fab day and its been just wonderful. Got up quite early and took Amber for a walk, then went down the yard and Si came out for a ride with me, him on his bike and me on Crop, then came home showered, had brekky and did presents. Chilled for a few hours and went back to do Crop, we then popped into my friends on the way home for a drink. Got home and had a huge fat Turkey dinner  We have had such a lovely day, NOT running around, just doing out stuff  

Rachel - i've got everything ctrossed for you hun and hope and pray for a good result for you      

Shelley - Hope you feel better soon hun

Thanks guys for your text today, really looking forward to seeing you on 30th at Kittys

Going to dash guys as EE is on!!

Lots of Love to you all

Tricksy xxx


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Rachel - thinking about you - GOOD LUCK tomorrow!       

Loui xxx


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

good luck Rachel, thinking of you xxxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Happy Boxing Day. Hope you all had a good day yesterday. 

Rachel - really   you got a bfp today but thinking of you whichever way it's gone.  

Shelley - hope you're feeling better now and weren't suffering too much yesterday. 

Can't stop as have family round still. Yesterday was ok but they're all driving me   Roll on Tuesday when I can sit back and spend some time with dh and the dogs in peace.


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Rachel - been thinking about you today   i'e been   you gor your bfp xxx

Cath - hope your getting some time out from your guests!! 

Hope everyone else is having a great time, we've had another good day. My Mum came over and we had a chill day. Hubby is saving the world on his ps3 and I'm going to go upstairs and veg on the bed and see whats on tv  

Lots of love to everyone

Tricksy xxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

oh almost forgot, Debs how did you get on with your baseline scan?? have you started stimming today?? xxx


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2008)

Happy Boxing Day!

Hope you all have a lovely Christmas. We went to see a friend with her 2 little ones on Christmas Eve, they gave us a bottle of wine they made themselves   and we drank it at Christmas lunch (yummy). In the evening my other friend came with her grown-up son and they stayed for Christmas day, eating and drinking (home made mincepies included)   and talking and walking in the park, it was a lovely relaxing day. Today DH and me did a short bike ride and then went to walk in the park.

Rachel -    thinking about you and   it's a BFP

Rivka x


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Yeay - I'm at work all night so no family to bug me for another 13 hours   

Glad you all are having a nice time.


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

hi everyone,

hope u have all had a fab christmas,i got saome lovely pressies but unfortunatly i have been so ill,had to go to the doctors on christmas eve i havent really eaten much i lost my voice and im on anitbiotics i have never ever felt this bad,and now im sarting to feel alittle better im back to work tomorrow,but im gonna try to leave early,

rachel,oh hun was really hoping to see a post from u today,cant belive we are all gonna have to wait to hear ur news,well i hope its a BFP sending u lots of      

sorry short post but i need to go to bed soon feeling rough again.nite nite everyone.


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Hope everyone has had a lovely Christmas - cant believe its almost over  

Rachel - really hope you are ok sweetie and you have some good news to share with us,  big hugs    

 hello to everyone else
Em x


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all,
sorry I have taken so long to come on with my news but thanks again for all your good wishes.  Sadly the test was negative yesterday and the blood test result today revealed a HCG of less than 1 so no sign of implantation at all this time.  I been feeling a bit sad   but to be honest the result was expected given the progesterone problem and the fact there was only one embryo to put back - I had just been hoping that some miracle would prove me wrong, but unfortunately not.  However the main thing I suppose is that this cycle has answered lots of questions for me about why things have not been working so far and I have no regrets about it at all, apart from wishing I had gone to the ARGC first 18 months ago when I was able to produce eggs capable of getting to blast, but realistically I know I can't turn back the clock and I didn't know half as much about IF issues as I do now.
I'm trying to stay positive though and the good thing is that I am already on the waiting list for egg donation at Reprofit in May, so I will try to focus on that now instead - I'm going to send them an email and see if they will still be willing to treat the immune problems there (may even ask the ARGC at my follow up if they will consider this on a shared care basis but I am not sure if we can afford that) and hopefully this should increase the chances of things working.  I'm hoping that the progesterone won't be a problem for egg donation but that is something I need to find out about as well.
Anyway ladies I don't really feel up to personals today but will try to come back on soon.  Hope you all had a lovely Christmas and that 2009 is the year for us all to have some BFPs and healthy babies,
love Rachel xxx


----------



## kittyx (Oct 19, 2008)

Hi all just popped on to say hope you all had a nice xmas.

Shelley hope you're feeling better.

Rachel really sorry for your bfp. take care of yourself.

Hope everyone else is ok. Hoping to make it to bhopes on tues.

Look forward to catching up  kittyx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Rachel - just popped on to see if there was any news from you. I am so sorry hun, I too was praying for a miracle for you    big hugs, can you come on the 30th, it would be great to see you xx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Rachel - i too am so sorry hun, i so wanted this to be your time - i admire you so much that you can bring some positive thoughts from this cycle to your thoughts for your Reprofit cycle - sending you lots of hugs and my thoughts are with you


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Just popping on quickly to see if any news....so sorry Rachel was really hoping for a good outcome for you    I hope that you are able to get some answers from this cycle for your donor cycle


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2008)

Rachel -   just went on to see your news. I am so sorry, was really hoping for a more positive outcome for you. I admire the way you keep positive and well done for concentrate on your other options. Of what I remember about our consultation in Brno they do address immune issues. We had a very good impression of them and I think they'll do their best for you. You know where I am if you want a chat.


----------



## kittyx (Oct 19, 2008)

Rachel  massive apologies from me. I'm sorry i put bfp on my last message to you. I'm so sorry, my mum arrived whilst i was typing and i've been stressing all eve that i wrote the wrong thing.      really sorry xxx

kittyx


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

Rachel      nothing I can say can make this better all we can do is offer love and support and we are here if you need us     xx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi Girls

Sorry havent had a chance to get on here ....... busy eating   

Rachel  -       So sorry hun really thought it was gonna be your time and after all you've been through so sorry. You know i am here if you need me and you can always come over for a destressing reflexology treatment hun anytime   When i saw Stepan i got the impression that if you had already been diagnosed he will provide you with the treatment ie. killer cells - steroids etc.,  I'm sure he will do all he can    Will you have a follow-up at ARGC?  

Debs - Have you started stimming now?

Love to everyone else hope you all enjoyed your Christmasses
Lisa xxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Rachel -   I'm so sorry to hear your news hun. Can't think of anythiing else to say but you know where I am if you want to talk, go on a dog walk etc.  

Debs - any news on your baseline?


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Rachel - i'm so sorry to read your news hun. I'm glad you don't have any regrets about doing the cycle, i know i wouldn't. They investigate so much at Agrc and at least now you can understtand a bit more about what your body is doing and what problems you may have. I know its such a hard and painful time for you but at least you can say you have really given it your all. May will be here b4 you know it and they have such a good success rate you should feel optimistic about your next cycle. sending you a huge hug  

Shelley - sorry you've been so ill hun    

Piepig - how's it all going??

Bhopes- i'm still coming on tues but not sure what i should bring  


We had a quiet xmas. DH got ill will a bad tummy and spent alot of the day on the loo   he's still not right. He was also in bed by 6 on xmas day so i was sat up on my own. I've still not really shifted this cough and cold and its driving me mad!!
Having a relaxing day while dh at his mums. Done some housework but just gonna chill out for a while now.

Love to everyone xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Hello all,

Sorry for not being online recently - was away for Crimbo so this is the first time I can get on the boards again.

Rachel - I'm so sorry for reading your news.  I know how important this cycle was for you both.  You've been so strong and brave with the journies to London and with the discovery of the progesterone issue.  You've kept so positive and I really admire that you're now looking towards your next options. Did the ARGC test for progesterone again after ET?  (To keep an eye on the levels.)               to you both.  If you need a shoulder, I'm here for you hun. x

Shelley - so sorry you had the lurgy over Crimbo.  There's nothing worse.  Keep wrapped up warm and drink lots of fluids.  Don't go back to work - I did and then couldn't shift the lurgy.  Big hugs  

Cleo - glad you can still make it.  Are you veggie?  Perhaps you could bring something vegetarian?  Or perhaps dips? I've got sausage rolls, mince pies.  Going to shop tomorrow for other bits & pieces.

Hope you're all resting loads after the festivities    

Bx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Sorry, forgot to update you all, baseline on the 23rd was fine, lining only 1.6mm so loads of work to do over the next week or so. started stimming on christmas day.

hope you all have a nice time at B's on the 30th

xxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Bhopes - ok hon will bring some veggie stuff.

Julia and tricksy - shall i come and get you both as parking is an issue


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Rachel, I was sorry to read your news but glad that you can look on the positive side and look to future treatment. Hope you and DH are okay.

Hope you all had a lovely Christmas. Ours was nice, spent time with my brother and his family, played loads of games, ate too much - the usual really! I am feeling crap today, coming down with a cold and have spent all day doing nothing. Shelley, sorry to hear you have not been well, and your hubby too Cleo. Hope everyone feels better soon.

Well, sorry for no personals, off to bed now. I hope to be able to still come on Tuesday Bhopes, but will see how I feel on Tuesday I think.


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Cleo - lovely, thanks that's great. Looking forward to seeing you again x

Little Mo - oh no!  Hope you're on the mend soon.  

Piepig - that's good news on your baseline, keeping everything crossed for you    

If anyone wants anything in particular for tomorrow, please could you text me? 

Lots of love

Bx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Great news on your baseline Piepig. Sending lots of   for some fat juicy follies to start growing.


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Fab news Piepig, keep up the good work!

Feeling REALLY grotty today, and the wicked witch has shown up too. I was not expecting that as she did not appear for a year when I had James but he was exclusively breastfed and Alex is having half BF and half formula so that explains it.


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Bhopes- thanks for your pm but thought i should let you know i wont be able to make it tomorrow   have been feeling really grotty on and off for 2 weeks now and beginning to get really fed up - just want to feel well again and meet you all cos some of you i havent met and some i havent seen in ages   hope those of you who do get together have a lovely time  

Piepig - hope your doing ok with your stimms hunny  

Julia -


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Piepig - hope your first few stimms went OK? How's your lining doing? Are you drinking lots of full fat milk and eating brazil nuts to help it along? Cath's chocoloate covered brazil nuts really helped me when I stimmed last!

See most of you tomorrow!

Loui xxx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Debs - Glad the stimmings are going well for you and the baseline went well - sending you lots of positives   

Julia - Hope you feel better soon   

B - Have a sausage roll for me tomorrow    Think of me at work won't you  

Cath - steve absolutely loved your chocs hun,  do you have a price list?

Have a good time tomorrow girls ...... hope to see you all soon
love Lisa xxxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Hi guys, hope everyone is ok and enjoying the break?? 

Really looking forward to tomorrow and getting together again   

Cleo - so glad that your coming hun, I won't take you up on the lift if thats ok as I'm going to be going straight down to Crop after I leave B's and then picking up my friend as we are going to the pics to see a chick flick   thank you for the offer though. Really looking forward to seeing you, its been far too long between proper catch ups xxx 

Debs - great news on the lining and fantastic that your stimming finally!! see we told you it was all going to be ok   

Lisa - gutted that you can't come   can't you throw a sicky!!!

Julia - hope you feel well enough to come hun  

Right I had better get cracking and get some tuna rice made.....mind you it may end up being vegetable couscous and I'm not convinced I've got any tuna!!! 

See you tomorrow guys

Lots of Love 

Tricksy xxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

I found the tuna!!! so tuna rice it is  

Did anyone see Top Gear in Vietnam last night?? it was fantastic and brought back so many memories of our wonderful trip this time 2 years ago. I've been re reading our blog since last night   oh we want to go back!! probably will now in 2010.......may even do a Brad and Angelina and bring back a baby


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

have fun tomorrow everyone, think of me at work


----------



## kittyx (Oct 19, 2008)

hi all

Hope those of you that are poorly are soon feeling better.

Good luck with the stimming debs.

Look forward to seeing some of you tom. We bought a sat nav so it will be my first go so if i don't show up send out a search party!!!
Not sure what time i'll be there as have some hair to do tom morn, but will try not to be too late.

Love to all

kittyx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

PiePig said:


> have fun tomorrow everyone, think of me at work


Will miss you hun  

Kitty - looking forward to meeting you


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Tricksy - I only got as far as them getting new suits on Top Gear but have it taped. Can't wait to finish it as it was sooo funny.

B - Is it ok to let you know tomorrow am if I can make it? I've arranged to start work early so I can hopefully get to yours for an hour but if it's really busy I'll have to stay on  till the end of my original shift 

Angel - you poor thing being ill still   

Julia - ditto, you've had loads of bugs lately  

Debs/Lisa - why does work have to get in the way of fun so often? 

Kitty - good luck with the sat nav. They're great but I'm forever arguing with ours if I know part of the route   

Loui - how's the packing going? If I don't manage to get there tomorrow will you have time for a dog walk before you leave?

Rachel - how are you doing hun?  

Shelley - are you feeling better? Really hope so as it's no fun being so ill at this time of year. 

Rivka - are you and dh enjoying a peaceful holiday?

Magic/Sooty - how are you both?

JoJo - did Isaac enjoy his first Xmas?

Liz - hope you had a fab time with Faith. I bet she got spoiled rotten, she's so gorgeous. 

Cleo - hope dh is also starting to recover. Great that you can make it tomorrow. 

Sam07 - Hope you were pampered over Xmas, and that you and dh had a great time with Amy. 

Right, think I managed everyone - v sorry if I've missed anyone. Really looking forward to tomorrow, and praying that there aren't too many people coming through work. I have to get my mum to the airport for 5am   so I won't be in much of a fit state to be polite if it gets too busy   Also looking forward to having our house back to ourselves again. I love seeing everyone, but after about 5 mins I just want them all to leave as the arguments and little niggles take over too much. It got so bad that I had to have a word with my mum on Saturday and ask her to stop making sarcy comments all the time as it was really upsetting. Which of course upset her, but she's been much better since. Families heh!

Cathie x


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Hello All!

Cath - sure, sweetie, no worries.  Hope you have an easy day at work - sounds like you need it hun X

Tricksy - yummy!  That's fab news on the tuna salad. Thanks for making some for us.  Funny enough we were in town today looking at hols and a family came in asking for holidays to Vietnam & mentioned Top gear - took me by surprise as it's not one of the usual destinations you hear about but it did look like a lovely country X

Kitty - did you get my directions ok?  Hope they make sense.  There probably seems like loads of roundabouts but I'm including the mini/little ones in there   Give us a bizz if you get stuck. 

Rivka/Lisa/Piepig/Angel - sorry you can't make it   Hope you're all ok and that we get to meet up again soon X

Little Mo - how you feeling hun? x

Angel - hope you're feeling better too x

Rachel - how you doing sweetie   ?  If you're able to and feel up to some company, would be lovely to see you tomorrow.    

If anyone needs directions or anything, please let me know.  Looking forward to see you tomorrow.  Hope it's not going to be to much of a squeeze  

Love

Bx


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2008)

Julia - what a shame with your bug, hope you feel better soon.

Debs - good news about your baseline, hope stimming is going well.

Emma - poor you being so grotty, hope you get better soon.

Shelley - are you feeling better now?

B - sorry I can't make it tomorrow, as I said I need to finish some freelance work by the end of the and have been too lazy to finish it off earlier.

Cathie - hope you have an easy day at work, sure your mum sees the point in what you said as it avoids more arguments so she won't mind. Roll on you and DH having some peace and quiet.

Rachel - thinking about you    

Tricksy - Vietnam does sounds exciting, something to look forward to.

Lisa - hope work is not being too busy.

Loui - are you busy packing? Roll on mid Jan when DH is back.

Rivka x


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi everyone, hope you are all okay.

Sorry Bhopes and everyone, I won't be able to make it today. Still feeling rough I'm afraid. I am not happy at missing seeing you all (and missing the lovely food!) Hope you all have a wonderful time and hopefully see you all soon. xxx

PS:  I have finally managed to delete the tracker!


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

B - what time are we coming to yours tofay? Sorry I forgot the time 

Loui xxx


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Littleo Mo - sorry you can't make and hope you feel better soon  

Loui - any time from 12?  Although I do have to be in town for 4.  Hope you can still make it.

Bx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

leaving soon!!! see you there xxx


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

bhopes,lovely to see u today,and thanks for holding the meet at urs.hope u have a lovely new year.take care hun.and here is a af dance                     hope this moves things along.  

tricksy,hope u had a nice afternoon with ur friend and u had a good chat to her,hope u and si have a lovely evening tomorrow nite.happy new year hun not longtill ur holiday.   

kitty,lovely to see u to hun,hope u got home ok.hope u all have a happy new year.take care hun.  

loui,hun,cant belive ur leaving us and that hubby has got to stay abit longer really hope thing will be different when he gets home,happy new year hun hope the move goes ok.take care .  

cath,hope u managed to get home abit early today greg was out at 4am this morning picking his mum and dad up at gatwick this morning,so he wont be much use to me later,hehe.happy new year to u have u any plans?  

cleo,im gutted u couldnt make it today,but morning sickness is good,sorry for laughing but i think its funny after all this time u saying u want symtoms so now u have them,looking forward to tomorrow nite,what ru wearing?  

well sorry for the lack of personals but happy new year to u all as i wont get on tomorrow nite,may 2009 be a year of good news for all of us.well greg and i are going out to athens on the 19th for our consultation im getting really excited and cant wait to meet penny i have a really good feeling about her so let this be the one,nite everyone take care.lots of love to u all.


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

B - ditto what Shelley said - thank you so much for hosting us! You have a really lovely house and it was so nice to be invited round. I had a lovely time.

Loui xxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

B - so sorry I didn't make it, and didn't manage to let you know. My phone died and then I got caught up helping a guy at work who turned up for his shift looking very ill. He's cracked a rib and is in a lot of pain so after he'd been cleared by the paramedic I followed him home to make sure he arrived safely. It all meant I didn't get home till 2.30 so wouldn't have made it to you before you left.   Glad you all had a great time though. 

Cleo - morning sickness is great (iykwim). 

Shelley - 4 am is no fun at all. Poor Greg having to go to Gatwick though. 

I managed a little nap when I got home so starting to feel more human. Been feeling a bit icky the past few days with all the rich food so looking forward to a simple meal and a snuggle with dh and the dogs now we have the house to ourselves. It feels so lovely and quiet


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Hello All,

It was lovely to see you all again this arvo.  Thanks so much for coming over  

Tricksy - thanks very much for the tuna rice - DH & I will tuck in tonight and I'll pop your bowl round to you.  Hope you've had a lovely afternoon and have a fab New Year with DH x

Shelley - thanks so much for coming over, sorry I forgot to say thank you for the sausage rolls & nibbles.  Thanks very much for bringing them over & for the AF dance (I too hope things start to get going again).  Have a lovely evening tomorrow night too and a happy New Year hun!  Your appointment sounds really positive and I've got a really good feeling for you sweetie. x

Kitty - so glad you could make it and a big thank you for driving all the way up.  Hope you got home ok too - did you sus your satnav?  Happy New Year to you too X

Loui - thanks very much for coming over, it's lovely to catch with you.  I'm so sad that you're moving away as we'll all miss you but you know where we are and if you're ever down for a weekend let us know and we can all arrange a meet.  Hope your appointments go well and also your move.  Have a happy New Year x

Cleo - So sorry you couldn't make it but those symptoms are soooooo good and such a good sign.  Keep up your PMA and hope you & DH have a happy New Year x

Cath - no worries hun.  Sounds like you've had a real headache these past few days.  Hope you can get some time to relax and unwind a little.  Hope you & DH have a happy New Year x

Little Mo - hope you're feeling better sweetie. 

Rachel/Rivka/Lisa/Piepig - we missed you today    hope your days were all ok and not to stressful at work.  Hope we can catch up soon and you all have a happy New Year x

Liz/JoJo/Sooty/Magic/Spangle/Angel - hope you all have a happy New Year! x

Had my haircut and was able to sneak in for a quick colour tomorrow - so I can get rid of all this grey (all the worry of IF me thinks!).  

Hope everyone has a wonderful evening tomorrow night and that 2009 brings us all our extra special present                      

Lots of love n hugs,

Bx


----------



## kittyx (Oct 19, 2008)

Hi all

Bhopes thanks again for today lovely to catch up. Thanks for having us. 

Shelley Wishing you so much    for your trip to athens.

Tricksy lovely to meet you today. Hope you had a nice afternoon.

Loui lovely to see you again today.All the best for your move and i hope things work out for you and dh. Wish i had known you longer to get to know you better but hopefully will see you again.

just wanted to say i felt alot more positve about things on my drive home. You must all be thinking positive thoughts.

Sorry didn't get to see more of you today, hope all you poorly people feel better soon.

I really wish evryone a happy 2009 and hope it brings all that we want. I certainly will be glad to see the back of this year.

Have a lovely eve tom whatever you do everybody.

Love and hugs kittyx


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

B - here's an AF dance for you                 

Kitty - I'm glad you are feeling more positive - and you will see me again! I will come down for the Meets!

Cleo - I'm so glad you have morning sickness!

To everyone else - sorry you couldn't make it today. Hope all the sickies are feeling better and the workers not too exhausted!

*[fly]HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYONE [/fly]  * 

Loui xxx


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2008)

B - sounds like you had a fab time, sorry I couldn't make it. Here's an AF dance for you        hope it does the trick.

Cathie - have a nice evening relaxing, you definitely need it.

Shelley - your plans for Athens sound so positive, keeping everything crossed that you have a good consultation.

Cleo - glad to hear you have morning sickness (in a good way).

Just in case I don't get on here tomorrow -

HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYONE 

Hope 2009 is everything we all wish for.

Love from Rivka x


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

debs, HAPPY BIRTHDAY for tomorrow u kept that quite hope ur doing something nice hunny.lots of love to u sweetie.


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Thanks Shelley, its not tomorrow though, its thursday!

sounds like you all had a nice time at B's today.

xxx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi everyone

Sounds like you all had a great time at B's yesterday

Cleo - Glad to hear the morning sickness has kicked in (mean that in a nice way )

Shelley - Great news for your trip to Athens it all sounds really positive  

Debs - Happy Birthday for tomorrow, how cool having a birthday on New Years Day 

[fly]*HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYONE*[/fly]

I wish that 2009 brings us all good health, and happiness and our little bundles of joy that we wish for    

lots of love
Lisa xx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

HI all,

well i thought i had morning sickness but now i'm not so sure   I threw up twice and felt awful al day, almost like i had a bug. feel much better today so who knows. Just want the 9th to get here as i'm still going crazy.

Bhopes - so sorry about yesterday hun, i was really looking forward it. Glad others managed to makt it. 


Shelley -   laughing at me!!you're wicked!!  Probably wear leggings and a long silvery top. see you laters.

Love to everyone else and wishing everyone a happy new year!!!!

Cleo xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi all,

Glad everyone had a nice time yesterday, I was sorry to miss it. I am feeling a lot better today (typical!). Cleo, I hope you recover quickly if you have a bug, otherwise enjoy the morning sickness! How are you coping without alcohol? Hope you have a nice new year, are you and Shelley going anywhere nice? Tricksy, sorry I missed the tuna rice, I love that! I must get the recipe from you sometime. 

Louie, when are you off? Will we get to see you before you go? I hope so, we will miss you!

I am officially starting a diet tomorrow so I am spending the day eating up all the fattening food in the house!

What are everyone's resolutions?

Mine are:
1.  To lose weight
2.  To spend less and save more!
3.  To remember birthdays and send cards and pressies on time (ie be a bit more organised)

Well, the list could go on but those are the top 3. 

Have a lovely evening everyone, hope you all have a wonderful time whatever you are doing. I think we are going to visit friends in Southend, although I would much rather be laying on the sofa, watching a movie, eating a chinese and drinking alcohol! 

Have a great day everyone xxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYONE 

off to brum in a bit.

rachel - was lovely to see you today, thanks again, hope my tx chatter did not upset you at all  

see you all in 2009!!!

xxxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi all,

I probably won't get on again before the New Year, but just wanted to say thank you to you all. You have all been my rock over the last couple of years, I certainly would not have got through everything without you all. I wish with all my heart that all your dreams come true in 2009 and will be saying a special prayer for you all at the stroke of midnight. I wish I could put into words how much you all mean to me, you are all fantastic women and deserve to be mothers, so let's hope 2009 or 2010 will bring you all your much deserved families. I know I am not very good at keeping in touch but hope never to lose contact with any of you all as I count you all amongst my dearest friends.

Gonna go cos I think I may start blubbing   

Love you all xxxxx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Little Mo - Awwwww you've started me off       Your so sweet      Ditto what you have written


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Aw Julia - that's so sweet.   You do realise of course that we won't let you lose touch with us? You're stuck with us forever now hun


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Little Mo - that is so lovely what you said honey - you made me cry  

Happy New Year to you all, and I pray       for everyones dreams coming true.

Piepig - Happy birthday for tomorrow too hunny


----------



## kittyx (Oct 19, 2008)

hi

I'm glad i have struck up some new friendships too. Although i don't know all of you that well i want to say thanks for the support you've given me in this short space of time i've been on here.And hope to stay in touch with you all too x

I'm going to do something tonight i've never done before. It's prob just an old wives tale but i'm gonna open the back door and front door at midnight to let the old year out and the new year in. Can't hurt to try it. Maybe it'll bring good luck with it 

HAPPY NEW YEAR TO YOU ALL
Happy birthday for tom debs

Lots of love kittyx


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

[fly]HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYONE.

HAPPY BIRTHDAY DEBS[/fly]
Sam


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

[fly]*  HAPPY NEW YEAR!!! *[/fly]

TO EVERYONE!!!

Julia - that was so lovely what you wrote, I reflects exactly how I feel too and could not of put it better myself 

Debs -   for tomorrow hun, hope that the stimming is going ok 

Loui - You had better keep in touch hun, we will miss you 

Shelley - so good to see you yesterday, as usual the time flew by

Kitty - it was great to finally meet you yesterday, trying an old wives tale certainly can't do any harm 

Sam - Wow look at your tickers  not long to go now hun!

Cleo - hope your still feeling better and you have a good time tonight xx

Anat - enjoy London hun 

Em - I truly hope all of your dreams come true in 2009 

Cath - we missed you yesterday  I hope that we can all get together again soon 

Lisa - We missed you too, its been way too long (as I say all of the time!) we must get together soon. !!! No way hosey am I going there again!!! We will have to try Banquet or go back to the Maldon Chinese I reckon 

Bhopes - thank you so so much for having us over yesterday, it was lovely and you are a fantastic hostess. Such a shame that so many peeps were poorly but it was so nice to catch up properly 

Well Happy New Year to everyone, we were meant to be out tonight but Simon is poorly, chucking up so its a night in for us  bed by 10 I reckon!!

Catch up with you all next year 

Lots and lots of love to you all

Tricksy xxx


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

[fly]*HAPPY NEW YEAR*[/fly]

I hope every1 has a brilliant time and those of u that can drink, hope u have a very drunken night.

I also want to thank every1 who was there for me during my tx. I know I don't get on here that often but I will always b thinking of u. You are all my bestest friends.

Debs - Happy birthday for tomorrow. Hope u have a great day.

Good luck and happiness for 2009.

Love Jo xxxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Debs -    Have a fab birthday  

Hope you all had a lovely time last night. We made it to midnight - just! Johnny Depp in Chocolat helped  Now trying to decide on new years resolutions. Probably remembering birthdays and trying to get fit/healthy. No idea how long they'll last though.


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Happy Birthday Debs    Have a great day, hope your not too hung over 

Cath - well done you on lasting until midnight!!

[fly]*HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYONE!!! *[/fly]


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

HAPPY NEW YEAR  

Hope everyones ok and not too many hangovers 

We made it till 12.30 came home and my next door neighbours were having a party so that went on till 2.30 feel cream crackered now just having a lazy day in today but might go for a little walk in a while.

Debs - HAPPY BIRTHDAY    

Tricksy - Hope Si is better today how horrible for you, Yes we must get together soon we're easy either place is lovely pm me some dates when your free hun  

Cath - I'm not doing resolutions this year i never keep them  

Can't believe its finally 2009 and my tickers finally seems to be going down.

iTS GONNA BE OUR THREADS YEAR THIS YEAR     

lots of love
Lisa xxxxxxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Happy 2009 everyone

I think that was my first totally sober new year in over 10 years!  was up till 5am which was brill, unfortunately meant i was so tired when i went to bed that i didn't set my alarm properly so was an hour late taking my sniff at 7.30 rather than 6.30, am hoping than an hour won't make too much difference, am kicking myself!

John was working so i'm now waiting for him to wake up to open my pressies!!

love and luck to you all in 2009!


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

ps. just want to ditto what Julia has said, one of the few positive things to discovering we need IVF to conceive is having met all you guys, I'd like to think that we will always remain friends and I'd like to thank you all for being there for me this last year  

oh and at stims scan yesterday my lining was 7.4 and i had 9 follies, so as long as this late synarel makes no difference it looks like things are progressing ok.


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

pps. Rachel reminded me yesterday, was anyone able to make it over to mine either sat or sun 10/11th for tea and cake?  think when i mentioned it before the only replies I had were people who couldn't make it?  anyway, you're all still welcome over if anyone want to come


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2009)

Debs - happy birthday hun!!! Glad to hear the scan is going so well and the hours difference was nothing to worry about, I think 9 follies is a really good number [GROW FOLLIES GROW   ].

Lisa - lovely to see your ticker coming down, it'll be here before you know it 

Julia - it's so lovely what you wrote, I feel like that too  you and all the other lovely ladies have been such great support for me (and DH) in the last couple of years, and I always think about how from some really nasty problems such lovely friendships and support come about, it's magic.

Happy 2009 everyone! Hope the new year brings us all happiness and joy, and that we all come much closer to being mums


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

[fly]  HAPPY BIRTHDAY PIEPIG!!!  [/fly]

Hope you have had a lovely day.

Happy new year to everyone else. We ended up going to Southend but I had to drive home at 2am and was finding it difficult not to fall asleep at the wheel - very scary. I had to drive along with cold air blowing in my face and the radio up loud. I think we will stay next time!

Tricksy, what was Aroma serving? The word did not come out - perhaps you can spell it out with gaps next time! I have googled it but can't find anything and am desperate to know cos I love it there! Hope Si is feeling better.

Well, my diet has officially started and I have been doing well so far, despite having to finish off James' chips from McD's. I think I might add another ticker! Have a nice evening everyone xxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

OMG, I added a ticker all by myself! Things are looking up!!!


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Julia - if you highlight my post you will see what the word is! I did it in white writing so it was not deleted as defamitory!! I know it to be true as I have spoken to the vet who was involved!!!! Don't go there!!!


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

ewwwwwww


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Errrrrr just highlighted it      Thats terrible - I'll never go there again


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

I know   I am really really surprised it did not make the papers


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Hug guys - Happy New Year! May it bring everyone EVERYTHING we all long for.

Debs - Happy Birthday today!

Ditto to what Little Mo said - I cannot and could not have got through this last year without you amazing people - thank you for being my friends - and even though I move away next week (Tues - but I'll be back the following Mon for a day) I will still be on this forum supporting you guys every single step of the way on all our fertility journeys.

Kitty - thanks for the video on ******** - it made me cry - but in a good way -so thank you for highlighting it.

Lots of love to you all,

Loui xxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Debs - glad you had a good time last night and fab news about hte follies growing well already. 

I don't think I'll be able to make it now that weekend as I have a choc party the Sat afternoon and am working hte Sunday afternoon.  

Tricksy - I think it's probably not made the papers as there was a story a few years ago that some unusual meat had been found by environmental health in their freezers but it turned out to be a malicious rumour set up by a rival and the paper was sued. Still won't be going there again.


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Happy new year!!

we had a fab time last night with Shelley and Greg at the siege house. We had a lovely dinner and a jazz band played, then there was a disco. The dj was terrible though and a big michael Jackson fan   Instead of auld langs syne to see in the new year he played billie Jean    . He also tried to play earth song but people complained, thank goodness. A great nite though finished off by Kia being very friendly!! She tried to hump dh's leg...so funny      

Deb - happy birthday hun!! I'm sure being an hour late will be fine. Evrything sounds brillaint      If t and cakes are on the 10th then i would love to come.

Triscksy - sorry to hear si was ill, dh ill again with a cold/flu etc. I have re read the posts but can't find what everyone is on about with the food   I'm puzzled.

Julia - what you wrote was lovely hun and i 2nd it.

Love and luck to everyone for 2009!!

Cleo xxxxxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

so far

can't make it        Can make it
Cath                   Cleo 10th
Rivka                  Em
Rachel                Bhopes
Loui
Shelley


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Happy New Year ladies - hope you are all ok

Debs - well done on your scan hunny, sounds like things are going well for you     hope you had a lovely birthday too. I can make either of those dates you said hun - though the saturday would be easier for me  

Tricksy - hope Si is feeling better today x

Julia - im sure you dont need to loose 54llbs   

Love to all, and heres to 2009 being our threads lucky year


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Debs - sorry hon - I completely forgot to say that all sounds like it is going very well - fantastic folly news - well done                      . And another sorry - I can't make it on the w/end you are doing as it is too close to me going up north - sorry  

Loui xxx


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2009)

Tricksy - I must be a secret blonde because I don't know what everyone is on about regarding food, I highlighted all the previous post but nothing  

Julia - I also thought you can't possibly need to lose 54 lbs, what will remain of you then?!

Loui - hope the move goes smoothly and lots of luck with the new clinic.

Rivka x


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

rivka - you are not blonde, its been edited


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Morning All,

Piepig - well done on those follies honey!              that they grow big and juicy.  I can make it either day.  If anyone needs a lift, I'm happy to drive.  Hope you had a lovely day yesterday  

Little Mo - your words meant so much.   I'm the same without you guys I don't know how I would have coped through the past few months.  You all say so many wise things that really help, especially when I'm having those   moments!  Hope your diet is going well x

Rachel - how you doing?  Seems like ages since you've been on here.  Hope your work isn't too busy x

Lisa - your ticker will whizz by and April will be here before you know it!!!      Hope you feel more rested today x

Cath - are you is Cosmo yet?  I've been meaning to look but the local shop didn't have a copy.  Hope you're doing ok and rested from Crimbo.

Still no sign of AF   so will ring ISIS today.

Love and luck to all,

Bx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Rivka - i cant find the post at all so your not the only blonde   

Well my diet officially starts AGAIN today  back to the grind stone for me - mind you i only put on 3llbs over Christmas which i dont think is too bad - just wish i felt better, still full of cold and very tired all the time - not a great start to the new year!

Must dash - love to all


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

ps Bhopes - hope you got some advise from ISIS re: AF - but here is a dance for you anyway              hope she arrives soon xx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

just occured to me, I should mention I have two cats and one is very fluffy and sheds fur everywhere so if anyone is allergic be warned!  I (well DH) will hoover but the fluffy one is a nightmare so can't promise the house will be fluff free.

Bhopes -              hope ISIS can help


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Oh Debs i didn't realise you had cats, i am very allergic to them   the only time im ok is when im outside away from them and there are no cat hairs around and i think its a bit cold for us to be sitting outside! looks like ANOTHER meet up im going to miss


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

I am sooooo bored!!!! Doing school work and dh is ill!! Can't believe i go back to work on monday


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi Guys

I'm confused i kept thinking it was Sunday yesterday and today i keep thinking its Thursday!!    i went to see "Yes Man" at the pictures today it was really good.

Debs - So what did you get for your birthday?  Did you have a nice day?  Can i let you know about the 10th/11th please?  Its my nieces birthday on the 10th and i know my sister will have a family do for her but not sure what day it will be yet, normally she has one with her friends one day and family the other so if thats ok i'll let you know.

Em - Poor you being allergic to cats    I've got a cat too hun.  I put on 3lbs too but my diet isn't starting till Monday,  hope you feel better soon hun  

B - Hope AF arrives soon hun, did Isis give you any advice ?  Heres a little dance for you        

Julia - I agree with everyone else there will be nothing left of you if you lose 54lb hun 

Rivka - If you just hi-light the part thats blank it should show up.....don't worry i have lots of blonde moments   

Loui - Hope the move goes well hun, not long till DH returns  

Tricksy - Hows Si?  I think that chinese should be shut down doing that    Are you back at work on Monday?

Cleo - How are you feeling?  Was it morning sickness or a bug?

Hi to everyone else
love Lisa xxxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Hi everyone 

Lisa - I'm back to work on Monday   but only 14 working days until we go on holiday   not that I'm counting or anything   I agree about Aroma, its not good. I know they got fined but I would of thought that it would of made the news   

Em - I can not believe that you are going to miss yet another meet   can't you wear a mask and take lots of piriton   

Debs - Can i let you know as well please hun, we have got a party to go to on 10th so its dependant on what day you do it and how hung over I am!! 

Cleo - Its going to be so hard for you going back to work again. Have you got your scan next Tuesday?? thats when my best mate has got hers (she's due the day before you!)

Julia - NO WAY do you need to lose 54lb   you nutter, there will be nothing of you 

Bhopes - Did you have any joy with Isis today, thanks for your pm. i'll answer you in a mo or two! 

Rivka - you need to highlight MY post that says about the food   then you'll see what we are going on about!! 

Loui - Good luck with your move hun, forgot to say to you that that smoked salmon you brought to B's was absolutley gorgeous, are they local?? 

Cath - hows things with you hun?? Is it nice to have your house to yourself again?? 

Kitty - how was your New Year?? 

Sorry its just a quickie tonight, hope that everyone has a great weekend. Lots of Love to you all

Tricksy xxx


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Just heard from ISIS.  They're going to get a consultant to look at my file but might need to take some more drugs to start AF    Having had a look on the boards I think it would be provera - has anyone taken them?

I'm          that AF gets here now as don't really fancy more drugs.  

Bx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

B - here's another af dance to help you avoid having to take provera.                   I haven't taken provera but was a day away from going to get a prescription for it as they finally decided to do something about it. I don't think it's too bad, I asked a few people on the peer support thread as Gemma had me a bit worried (    ), but the others all said it was fine. It just brings about a bleed which is a good thing after so long.

Cosmo is 9th Jan. V excited!

Tricksy - I think your post got edited as there's nothing there anymore. Can you pm me what it was as a few friends go there and want to know. At least there's still Banquet!

Rivka - is dh's mum and sis with you yet? Hope you're having a nice time. 

Em - you poor thing still being ill. Hope it clears soon. 

Cleo - good luck on Monday. It'll be strange being back after so long but hopefully you'll enjoy being busy. 

Lisa - glad I'm not the only one getting confused about what day it is. Is dh going to the footie tomorrow? I'm going to tuck up here and listen as it's too cold for me. We got some comp tickets for the next match though so I'll be going to that. 

Julia - I'm with Tricksy, I don't think you need to lose 54lb. Are you going to do WW again? I spent part of last night looking at different diets and have decided that if I can't start to shift a little on my own in the next few weeks then I'll probably try slimming world. 

Debs - how are you feeling on all the meds? Good luck for your next scan. 

Loui - good luck with the move. We'll miss you   but won't let you lose touch. 

Rachel - how are you and dh? 

Shelley - are you fully recovered now? Hope the time passes quickly till you go to Athens. I'm v jealous as it's somewhere I've always wanted to go to. 

Not much from us. I have the af from hell, which took a week to start properly and now is so heavy I nearly had to come home from work to change my uniform   A good clear out for the new year can't do any harm though. It's lovely to have the house back to ourselves, but difficult to lever myself off the sofa to do anything. 

Have a good weekend. 

Cathie x


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Em - thats such a shame, i would offer to kick the cats out for the day, but there would still probably be remnants of cat fluff.....

cath - Af sounds awful, hope she goes quickly so you don't suffer too long.  feeling Ok with the drugs at the moment, more concerned about how well its working than anything, getting some twinges so I hope thats a good sign.  

bhopes - hope the provera works, never taken it, but quite a few people on here seem to have done

Tricksy - not surprised you are counting down to holiday...not long now!

Lisa - from what other people have said I think it'll be the 10th, probably just a couple of hours in the afternoon, let me know.

Cleo - hope you are not too bored, bet the idea of work on monday sucks....scan this week coming isn't it?

I've just realised I bought an out-of-date loaf of bread from somerfield today, opened it and it felt a bit stale, so checked the date and its best before 30th Dec....correct me if i'm wrong but isn't it the 2nd Jan   will be taking it back tomorrow but don't know if they'll believe me.....no toast for brekkie tomorrow


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2009)

B - I had provera as a teenager because I had huge delays with AF (as in months) and I never noticed it's messed up my head in any way (not more than usually  ). 

Debs - stale bread, yukkkk ... what a pain. Hope stimming is ok.

Cathie - hope AF leaves you soon, take care and stay on that sofa. Thanks for asking, DH's mum and sis are coming tomorrow, which should be nice.

Lisa - I had exactly the same confusion with days  

Cleo - don't blame you, I don't relish the idea of going to work tomorrow after being off since Christmas, you do get used to a good thing  

Julia - how's the diet going?

Tricksy - not long till your holls, hooray!

Em - hope your cold clear away soon  

Rachel - thinking about you and DH   hope you are ok. I've gone back to running now that I'm off which is great, much less fun in the dark when back from work so can't be motivated ... Let me know if you want a run at some point, maybe when you feel up to it.

Shelley - are you recovered by now? Not long till Athens, good luck.

Loui - hope the move is going well.

Rivka x


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Debs - perhaps if you could leave them out and maybe if i could sit somewhere that they dont sit? do you think that would be possible? feel really bad asking, but so want to come  

Cath - sorry af is so mean hunny, you should rest up and take it easy


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi all.

Anyone watching celebrity BB tonight? I had tickets to go to the launch but Gordon was going out tonight so did not go. Pretty glad now not to be standing around in the cold  

Debs, I would love to come if I can, I will speak to Gordon tomorrow and see if he has anything planned, and if not I will be there!

Tricksy,  That is terrible! I loved going there but will think twice about it now. I couldn't have gone on this diet anyway. Believe me, I really do need to lose all that weight, I am 4 stone overweight but would be pleased with losing 3. 

Em, sorry to hear that you are feeling pants again. I hope you feel better soon. Can you take an antihistamine to go to Debs' house? Would that help?

The diet is going okay so far Rivka, though it has only been 2 days! I have been to WW so many times in the past that I am going to try doing it myself without the cost of going to a meeting but may need to go again when my motivation runs out. Cathie, funnily enough I was looking at the slimming world website after seeing a lady in the paper who lost a shed load of weight - the meeting is only at the rugby club so I may end up going there myself. I am not sure I can get my head around their red and green days though, do you know how it works?

Hope everyone is okay and has a lovely weekend. Right, off to watch celeb BB now. Night night xx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Em - you could always try, I don't mind putting them out if it helps....


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

The mods have edited my post about Aroma, I can understand why, thought that by hiding the writing I'd get away with it but hey ho. Cath I'll pm you xx 

Julia - Slimming world is really easy when you get your head around it and you can eat loads   you can't mix carbs and proteins, you can eat savory rice until it comes out of your ears and jacket spuds and beans on a green day and a whole chicken if you want on a red day. You get books which explain it all. I lost weight on it once upon a time   I'm now on the 'not eating' diet and its working well!!! I am trying to eat just one meal a day in the evening and so far I've lost 9-10lb. I don't want nagging that its not good blah blah blah    its the only way I can lose weight!! I do eat during the day but just a carrot (one for Crop and one for me!) share an apple with Crop or have a couple of biscuits. I just drink shed loads if I get hungry or have another ciggy!!!!


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

tut tut tut Tricksy thats all i'm going to say.


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

its official i'm a prat - just discovered that the feta i ate last night with my dinner was out-of-date and by quite a bit as well....can't believe i've been so careful about what i've been eating during tx and then i go and make a stupidly massive mistake   am now paranoid that i'll get listeria or something and ruin everything


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Debs -   Did the feta taste ok? If you're not feeling ill and it tasted ok it's probably fine. They put much shorter shelf lives on things than they need just to fit in with EU regulations and cheeses are usually fine long after the date.  

Tricksy - I wish I had your will power. 

Feeling much better this morning as the worst of af seems to have passed. Plus I had 11 hours sleep which was great. Just need to find out what happened in Midsummer murders for the hour and a half I dozed through!


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

thanks for the reassurance cath - it tasted lovely   .  glad AF has eased up.

had 2nd stims scan today, all was well, now have 10 follies with the lead one at about 20mm, my lining is 11.1mm which is fantastic as last time it only got to 7.something so am well chuffed.  just gotta wait for bloodtest results now.


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

That's great news on both fronts Debs.


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

EC tuesday!


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

PiePig said:


> EC tuesday!


Struth Debs thats seem to have come around quickly, you havent been stimming that long have you? anyway, how are you feeling about that then? i really hope that all goes well  ps so glad you feel ok after the feta 

Cath - glad af has eased up today hun, 11hours sleep   without waking up once?? how did you do that? i dont think i have slept like that ever.......oh actually i have, once when ds had been in hospital aged 2 with salmonella, i stayed with him for the 2-3 days he was there and hardly slept at all, came home and slept 12hours without waking  also i meant to say that i watched Chocalat too and think its a wonderful idea for a shop, dont you?

Tricksy - i will say to you what Jojo said - tut tut 

Little moo moo - glad the diet is ok so far, i started mine yesterday too - have done ww and slimming world and know for me its about excercise and eating healthy, thats the only way i can loose weight oh and stop drinking alcohol ahhhhhhh anyway perhaps we can support each other hunny? be weight loss buddies  

Rivka - how are you hun?

Cleo - hope you are ok and dh is feeling better, so you go back to work on monday? how do you feel about that now you are pg? ok i hope 

Lisa - thanks for our chat on ** last night, you always cheer me up 

Right must dash - off to clear up from dinner, dh on nights at the moment but got ds home to keep me company, well he i here anyway, even if he is killing people on xbox - somebody tell me what thats all about   perhaps it a boy/man thing!!

 everybody else - hope you are having a nice weekend, im back to work monday grrrrrrrr

Emms xxxxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Just found this in my statistics ........Total Time Spent Online:  9 days, 19 hours and 46 minutes.     how shocking is that!!!


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Debs - wow that's come around quickly - though it probably doesn't feel like it to you. Sending lots of   your way.

Angel - can I be a weightloss buddy too? I'd like to lose a stone as I feel much more comfortable at that weight. I've started off by taking the dogs out more (which helps Honey who also needs to lose weight) and trying not to snack between meals. I'm also going to try to cook more stuff myself as then I can control the level of fat etc. 

You got me thinEm so looked at my stats. 38 days, 3 hours and 19 minutes. Is it any wonder I don't have much time to do anything else


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

CathB said:


> looked at my stats. 38 days, 3 hours and 19 minutes. Is it any wonder I don't have much time to do anything else


    what are you like Cath - and yes of course you can be my weight loss buddy


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi Ladies

Thought I should catch up with u lot (If thats possible   )

Ems - I need to lose weight too (lots of it). I think it is a man thing Dan has a PS3 and he kills people and Reece and David both have XBOX's and they like to play the same game ( I need another female in my household). Hope u've enjoyed having B at home, when does he return to school. I'm guessing DH has recovered too. Would like to meet up sometime, and catch up with whats happening.

Cath - Wish I could have 5 hours sleep lol let alone 11  

Debs - Thats great news hun. How exciting. Hope everything goes well and that u'll b PUPO by the end of the week.

Tricksy - Now u know thats not the way to diet and keep it off, when I see u next, i'll have to slap ur hand. 

Loui - Hope things are going well. I've pm'ed u hun.

I'm afraid thats all i've got time for. I will try and keep up.

Love Jo xxx

p.s 8 days, 11 hours and 40 minutes not as bad as some off u


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Evening all,

am feeling crackered tonight!!  Wasn't the bb line up good?? well i thought so. DH doesn't like watching it though  

Deb - fab news hun. Sending you loads of       for tues!

Tricksy - that's naughty!! 

Scan is on Friday. really don't want to go back to work!! But i know no one else does either.
Love to all

Cleo xxxxxxxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Evening all,

Emma and Cathie, can I be your weight loss buddy too? Things have been going well but I had my first relapse today and had a McFlurry (Toffee Crisp, mmmmm!) Now I am sipping a glass of wine so my resolve is slipping already!

PiePig, wow, things are moving along quickly! You will soon be pregnant  . How are you feeling about things?

Cleo, sorry you have to go back to work, but hopefully it will make time go quicker for you and you will be on maternity leave before you know it. How many weeks are you now? Are you planning on finding out the sex of the baby? 

Cathie, I think you are the winner, I have only spent 12 days of my life on here so far!

Tricksy, thanks for the info on Slimming World. I think you have to do whatever works best for you. Well done on the weight loss, I bet you are gonna look fab in your bikini on your holiday.

Hope you are all having a nice weekend. xxx


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Evening All,

Hope you've all had a good weekend so far.

Wowzers Piepig I can't believe it's EC on Tue - that's great news! Is this a different protocol for you?       for EC and you get lots of lovely fat eggs  

Little Mo, Angel, Cath, JoJo - can I be a weightloss buddy too?  I need to lose 2 stone (argggggghhh!) but I can't do diets - love food to much so it's healthy eating and loads of exercise for me.  I'll have to get my ticker back up.  Hope you're all doing well.  Little Mo - you should still have a treat now and then so we can let you have the McFlurry   x

Cath - glad you're feeling better x

Cleo - I don't want to go back either... boo hiss to work   Hope the scan goes well next week x

Thanks for all the AF dances  & the advice on the provera - still no joy   just feel fat and frumpy instead. 

Love

Bx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Thanks for all the   everyone, its been 10 days of stimming so far, so one day longer than last time.  got john all prepped to do my trigger tomorrow, the only injection I'll allow him to do, just praying that we get some sticky piglets this time    

well done all of you for your weight loss resolve, although tricksy i am very tempted to lecture you  

Bhopes - have they given you the provera then?

I have spent something like 24 days of my life on here, so cath is still winning but i'm not far behind, in my defence a lot of it is just being logged in while i do other things.

only one day of work next week wooo hoo, makes up for having to work between christmas and new years!


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Debs - fantastic news about follies and ec on Tues - that's absolutely brilliant!!!      

A very busy Loui, doing lots of clearing in preparation for the move on Tues!!! xxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Wow Cath that is some time on here!! I've been on for 17 days, 4 hours and 55 minutes!!! 

Just a quickie tonight. Well my diet went out of the window as well today. I had a sauage sarny this morning and then tonight we've been to Banquet and I have totally stuffed my face!!! I feel like     

Woohoo Debs e/c on Tuesday, everything is sounding fantastic for you this time round hun, it will be your turn I'm sure of it  

Ok guys I'm off to bed, think I need to have a bit of  to work some chinese off    

night night

Tricksy xxx 

ps Good luck Loui with the move on Tuesday xxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

just had a clear out of my cupboards, fridge and freezer, no more out of date stuff for me, shocked at how much in the cupboards went out of date in the last few months!


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Debs - well done on clearing the cupboards. You're worry inspired me to do the same. I was pleasantly surprised that the worst I had was 2007.  I did my mums once and the oldest thing was 15 years out of date - and she told me off for chucking it  

Good luck with the trigger. 

Weightloss buddies - how are we going to do this? Do you want to set up a sub thread or just post/pm updates? I spent last night reading my old Rosemary Conley cook book. The stuff at teh start about what to eat and wat to avoid was great but when I got to the recipes they're so old fashioned I gave up. 

Cleo - good luck at work tomorrow. Hopefully it will be good having more to do (though not too much I hope) to keep your mind occupied so you're not worrying so much. 

Tricksy - I feel v embarrased about my huge amount of time on here now as you've been a member much longer than me. I have the same defence as Debs, I have it open in the background at work so must have built up more time that way  

Must go as need to do stuff before work later. Have a good Sunday.


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Cath - how do you do a sub thread? if its easy enough i would be happy to do that, not sure what the others think? DH bought me the cooking guide game for the ds for Christmas, its quite interesting. It tells you the calories of each meal and the ingrediants for 1 up to 6 people. Probably better for anyone who eats meat as its a bit limited for veggies like me, but even so there are still some good ideas. Other than that i try to avoid cheese (my downfall) and like you said make things from scratch cos then you know whats in your meal and can get a better idea on calories etc

Im off to the gym in a bit but feel shattered - anyone got any tips on how to sleep better? have had a lot of really disturbed nights, dosent helped im bunged up with a cold but even so i cant even get to sleep..........help!

Have a good day everybody


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Em - you poor thing with not sleeping. I find that doing something till I'm too tired to keep going helps - like reading or watching a film as just lying in bed waiting to drop off makes me really tense. 

With a sub thread I think we'd just need to start an ISIS diet buddies thread on either here or belly buddies.

Right - had a nice bath to soak tired muscles, now need to sort washing and stop building up even more time on here


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Rivka, I have just realised today that you asked me ages ago for my mobile number to come over and visit some time - I AM SO SORRY!! I never gave it to you. I will send you a PM and give it to you, sorry!


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all,
just wanted to wish you a belated Happy New Year to everyone.  I'm sorry I have been keeping a low profile since my last post but have been feeling a bit down about things and didn't want to bring any negativity onto the board so thought it best to stay off for a while. Thanks all of you for your kind words though since my last post - it is really appreciated   .
Despite everything I also had a nice New Year in though with some friends visiting us and then went down to Bristol on Friday for my youngest sister's 30th birthday which was really good fun and has helped to distract me from all of this. 
I have also been making a few plans in the background though for future treatment and have confirmed my donor egg cycle at Reprofit for 4th May which is good and am trying to focus on that -I emailed Stefan (the doctor at Reprofit) who said the progesterone issue shouldn't be a problem on a donor cycle and he has asked me to get him copies of my immune results from the ARGC next week so hopefully he should be able to address that too as part of the tx.

Shelley - good luck for the 19th - I am really pleased your consult date came through with Penny and I bet you are excited about going.  Sending you lots of    

Debs - A very belated Happy Birthday   - sorry I hadn't realised when I saw you last week or would have said then and you didn't upset me with your tx talk at all silly!  Also looks like my friend is not doing anything for his 40th so I should be able to make it over next weekend although I was thinking won't it be very close to your ET for you to be hosting us all?- is it a day or evening thing and did you decide what day?  Great news on your last scan too - lots of lovely follies and a great womb lining - it is all looking really positive for Tuesday for you and have everything crossed.

LittleMo - thanks for your heartfelt New Year message to us all - it was lovely.  Good luck with your resolutions although I agree with everyone else that I don't think you need to loose 4 stone.

Tricksy - your diet sounds very drastic too - try to take it easy!

Loui - good luck with your house move this week   although I am sad    you are going and hope it won't be long till we meet again.

Bhopes - I am sorry I missed your meet last week - work has been really busy although I shouldn't have been too suprized I guess after taking so long off.  I can't believe AF hasn't arrived for you yet - hope she comes before you have to start the drugs.

Rivka - I'm up for a run whenever you like - have been out twice since Christmas (the first one was tough after 5 weeks of not running but did 6 miles today albeit very slow so am pleased about that) - just let me know what evening would suit.  Can do any except Wednesday this week.

Emma -   sorry you are not sleeping well at the moment - exercise at the gym should really help so I guess it is just your cold - hope you feel better soon.

Lisa - how are you?  I am looking forward to my reflexology session with you this week.

Cath - I am not sure if I missed your answer but did you ever get any news on the bid you put the place you are after - I keep wondering how you get on.

Cleo - how are you doing?  Are you still feeling sick or do you think it was a bug  

Hello to everyone else I have missed,
lots of love,
Rachel xxx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi Ladies

Just looked at my stats.....13 days, 14 hours of my life    Cath you have the record hunny   

Had a bit of a busy weekend but i've finally sorted a car out and i'm picking it up Saturday morning...... yeah!!! can't wait!! only trouble is i have spent my ivf money so i'm gonna have to be a hermit and save till April now  


Rachel - Good to hear from you    Glad your new year and your sisters birthday do was good, did you have bad hangovers?  Glad Stepan is on the case for your treatment you are in safe hands hunny so your only out there 2 weeks after me and you'll be out there for my birthday too.  Looking forward to seeing you this week (note to myself must cut my nails   

Debs - Great news with the follies and EC on Tuesday like everyone else says it seems to have come round really quick,  Did you do anything differently to get that lining that thick?  Any tips?  Good luck with the trigger    Sticky piglets   

Cath - You made me crack up with the 15 years out of date stuff......you should come round and look in my cupboards i dread to think how old some of the stuff is!  Any news on the shop/house?

Loui - good luck with the move hun.....we'll miss you    Hope it all goes well and that your not too tired out with all the arrangements and have a lovely time with DH when he comes home  

B - Hows things - any signs of AF yet?  You do not need to loose 2 stone!!  they;ll be nothing left of you 

Little Mo - Toffee crisp mcflurry........ummmm sounds lovely!

Tricksy - Well done on loosing 9lb but can't see that you need to loose it hun you always look fab, So how many sleeps till the holiday?

Shelley - Not long now till you go,  good luck honey when will you actually be booked in for the treatment?

Cleo - Good luck for Friday hun, how are you feeling now?  I don't want to go back to work either     

Em - How was the gym?  Hope your feeling better soon  

Rivka - Have you still kept your Reprofit appointment?

Kittie - How are you doing?

Hi to everyone i've missed have a good week
love Lisa xxxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Urghhh, i feel lousy, all bunged up and snotty, how am i gonna stay awake for trigger??

Lisa - I did do evening primrose oil this time and a protein supplement once a day as well as what i did last time, dunno if thats made the difference or the higher dose of gonal f though.

rachel -   i will be just after ET when i have you round, but thats the idea, to take my mind off it, i promise i won't be doing much and will get Dh to do the housework before you come.  I think its decided on the sat pm say round about 2pm ish as thats when people seem to be able to make it i think.  just gonna do tea/coffee and cakes i think so nothing major.  glad you have got your donor cycle confirmed.

cath -   for your mum wanting to keep her 15 y out of date food!

em - have you tried a hot bath, warm milk and something scented with lavender?  other than that the ol' falling asleep with a book in my hand does the trick for me.

tricksy - hope you managed to burn the chinese off, best form of exercise i do believe!

loui - goodluck with the move tuesday, hope to still see plenty of you when you are able to make it to meets.

love to all


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

evening ladies,

how ru all sorry but this is just a quick one as im feeling reallt tied tonight,we are getting really excited for the 19th just wish it was now,not sure when we will be doing treatment but im really hoping that it will be end of feb begining of march,but we will just have to wait and see.


cleo,good luck tomorrow,need to text u about sunday,if ur both still up for it?xx

debs,im so pleased for hunny but like i said in my text today this is going to be the one i have a good feeling for u,sorry i cant make saturday,hope u all have a nice afternoon.good luck for tuesday.xxx

hi everyone else,lots of love to u all/xxxxxx


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Rachel -please know I was thinking about you whilst you were away. I guessed you were taking time out - but please don't think that you shouldn't post negative thoughts - that's what we are here for  . You are an incredibly strong woman and I shall miss you - all of you - when I move. I'm glad you had a good time at your sister's birthday and that you now have a firm plan of action. I think it very reassuring that Stefan say's he can treat you while you have DE - and the fact that it is all coming up soon is wonderful as you nhave something new and exciting to focus on.

Shelley - I second what Rachel say's about you going to Athens - I can't wait to hear all your news after your trip.

Loui xxx


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2009)

Back at work ... But isn't the snow beautiful!!

Debs -     for tomorrow!! Hope the trigger was ok last night. Keeping everything crossed for you, your scan results look fab and this should be your turn - new year new luck!

Rachel -   like Loui said this is what we're here for so don't worry about posting whatever your mood. Well done for getting back into running. Let's look at next week for a run, shall we, when MIL and SIL have gone? Also would be weird to run in the snow   Well done for PMA about your next options, what you said about Stepan's responses sound brilliant, I was very impressed by him when we were there and it looks like he has it all in place for you, the cycle you did with ARGC will give you all the extra info you needed to make the Reprofit cycle a success  

Shelley - your appt is coming up soon which is great, lots of  

Lisa - congrats on your new car, enjoy! We still haven't written to cancel Brno although we spoke about it a few times and said we don't want to go because we don't believe we have a chance ... But cancelling feels so definite, so I'm giving myself until the end of the month to do it (Stepan wanted to know by February).

Tricksy - well done on the weight loss but I really can't see how you need to lose anything, you look fab anyway.

Julia - thanks for you pm, it's actualluy my fault because things got a bit busy in teh break so I forgot to pm you to ask for the number, sorry!! But I'm sure we'll manage to find some time (probably after MIL and SIL leave next week), we do live so near each other. 

B - what a pain AF is still lagging behind, hopes she's there soon.

Em - poor you still having a cold and not sleeping well. Can you ask DH to give you a relaxing massage when you go to sleep, I sometime ask DH for one if I'm stressed and can't sleep and it almost always does the trick (and is very pleasant too!).

Loui - good luck with the move tomorrow, keep in touch.

Rivka x


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi all,

Hope you all had a nice xmas and newyear, It was very manic here Faith loved it even had to leave some prezzies till boxing day as she was so excited about getting the ones she had opened out!!!

Cleo:
Hope the scan goes well on friday you will be shocked to see how much bub has grown from your first scan.

Tricksy:
Have a fab hol i'm so jealous I need some sun!!!!!!!

Cathie:
Shame you had to work over xmas. Got Faith a town kit with her name on it so cool, She wanted it on straight away so she could kick ball's so sweet.

Debs:
Glad the follies and lining are doing well, Can Faith and I come on sat? promise she wont trash your house to much!!!!

Jojo:
Hope Isacc had a fun xmas did like the paper more than toys?

Rivka:
Glad things are moving on with the adpotion how exciting have you found some where to voluntare?

Lisa:
Just saw a trailer for the new Will Smith film looks really good. Only just watched Ghost town which was funny am a bit behind now with films.

Hope everyone else is well

Take care liz xx


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2009)

Liz - glad you had a good Xmas and how sweet of Faith to be so excited. I love your comment about preferring the paper to the toys   I'm not checking about volunteering yet before I get the CRB checks cleared (should take several weeks), but there's a nursery just across the road from us and I think I'll ask them about it when the time comes.


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Liz - you and Faith are more than welcome to come


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all,
just a quicky to say I just got home from work and found a lovely bouquet of flowers on the back doorstep - I had been a bit down yesterday and DH had ordered them so he could give them to me tonight as a suprise - anyway it has really cheered me up as I found it really hard going into work this morning.

Debs - just want to send you some more     for lots of lovely eggies tomorrow - will be thinking of you - what time is EC?  I am on for Saturday then but you must promise to take it easy- let me know if you want me to bring anything and also if anyone from Colchester wants a lift over if they don't mind my untidy car (Rivka?).

Loui -   thanks for your post.

Lisa - exciting - a new car - what did you get?  will have a look on Wednesday!

Rivka - next week is fine for a run - I think I did well going out yesterday as there is loads of ice out on the pavement tonight.  Hope you're having a nicetime with your MIL and SIL.

Hello to everyone else.

Also ladies I wanted your advice on something.  I have been thinking a lot about Gidon's advice that DH and I should go for counselling before we go ahead with donor eggs.  Even though I have decided to go for it, I am still wondering if it would be worth it or not just to be sure we are doing the right thing.  Part of me feels that it is much better for me talking to you all at meets etc about all of this rather than a male counsellor whom I doubt has gone through fertility problems himself (I know that shouldn't necessarily matter that he is male but this is at the back of my mind) but I wondered what you all think?

Love Rachel xxx


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Loui

Thank you for ur pm, it helped a lot. Good luck with ur move and hope u will continue to pop onto this thread.

love Jo xxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

OMG!! How cold

Hope it wasn't too bad for everyne getting back to work today. Actually had a good day but found it hard geting up at 6.45 instead of 11!! Couldn't beleive it when i saw the snow!!

Rachel - i know councelling does help alot of people but understand what you mean. It sounds like you have tings straight in your own mind but perhaps talking it through with someone on the outside would help. What a lovely DH buying you flowers. I hope you start to feel more like yourself soon 

Deb -              For tomorrow hunny!! Not long now til you'll be PUPO!

Loui - good luck with your move hun, we'll miss you. Good job we have this site so you can still keep in touch.

Shelley - have text you hun. Was manic today and didn't have time to answer you. Sunday sounds fab. Hope work has been ok.

Lisa - oooh a lovely new car for you!! DH's step sister (who we dont really talk to cos she's stuck up!!) got a mini cooper from her other half as an xmas pressie!

julia - hope its not too hard watcing your litle fella go off to school tom. he's growing up hey?? Are you going to debs on sat?? if so do you want to go together?? Same for you *Tricksy?*

I am bliming freezing

Love to all i've missed

Cleo xxxxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Rachel - i too ditto what Loui said, we are here to support you, always - and yes i agree that counselling can be very helpful but not for everybody. I did 18months counselling training and even though a counsellor may have not 'experienced' what the client has/ is going through, they can help bring forth any underlying concerns that you may have (even ones that you dont know are there!!) and help you to deal with the situation you are in. My advise would be to perhaps try one session and see how you get on, and particularly a counsellor who deals in fertility issues i would suggest would be more appropriate (mainly because you dont have to try and explain the whole protocol to somebody who has no understanding of tx) - BUT if you really dont feel its for you, then keep doing what you are doing, talk to us, rant, cry, shout, scream and get it all out - the killer is when you bottle it up - hope that helps hunny    

Debs - goos luck for tomorrow hun, what time is ec?       

Rivka - will ask dh for a massage but as he has just done 3night shifts i think its more likely he will fall asleep before he even starts   

Cath - well done on loseing weight already hun, can you set up a sub thread? i dont know how to do it  

Love to all
Em xx

ps WHO ORDERED THE SNOW?? BRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

PiePig said:


> so far
> 
> can't make it Can make it
> Cath Cleo 10th
> ...


tricksy, julia and anyone else ?able to make it?


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi all

Its so cold!!!   


Debs - Sorry hun i can't come   ,  my nieces party is on Saturday so sorry     Want to wish you loads of luck for tomorrow hunny i'll be thinking of you and praying for lots of juicy eggies     

Cleo - A mini cooper      lucky moo!!!

Liz - Great to hear from you, lovely to hear about Faith i bet you had lots of fun    I deffo want to see the new Will Smith film but it looks like a real tearjerker    Have you seen Changeling yet?  that was really good and 'yes man' is really funny.

Rivka - That sounds handy if you could volunteer at the nursery near you i'm sure they'll jump at the chance of a volunteer like you    Hope you get the CRB's done soon 

Cath - When does your Cosmo article come out?

Rachel - Ahhhhhh bless DH how sweet of him     I'm sorry your feeling down about things,  with regard to counselling Gidon said i should go but i feel that i really don't want to talk about things with someone i don't know and all the 'wobbly' feelings i have had about donor eggs i've worked them out on this site but you've got to do whats right for you,  I know how you feel as we're in the same boat so to speak and you can always ring me if you feeling down hun don't suffer in silence i might not be able to help but i can listen    I'm not getting my car till Saturday so you won't see it on Wednesday  

Hi to everyone else must dash
love Lisa xxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Evening everyone

PiePig, hope it all goes well tomorrow, will be thinking of you. And yes, I can come on Saturday, will probably bring Alex, hope that is okay with everyone.

Louie, we are gonna miss you SO much  . Glad you are keeping in touch and I am looking forward to hearing all about your move, new home etc.  Hope it all goes smoothly tomorrow.

Cleo, glad your first day went well. Are you going to tell the children about your pregnancy? Just in case they bang into you etc? Very jealous about the mini cooper, no wonder you don't like her  

Cathie, a separate thread re weight loss would be great. Can you tell us where to find it? I lapsed again tonight, sav and chips   It was nice though. Looking forward to seeing you in Cosmo. I love having famous friends!

Rachel, how nice of your DH to get the flowers sent to you. Like the others say, perhaps try counselling for one session and see how you feel about it. Love your pics on ******** of your sister's birthday - your wedding dress looks lovely.

Lisa, wooohooo new car! Shame you have to stay in to save up for treatment again though. What car are you getting? I bet it is lovely.

Emma, hope you get a good night's sleep tonight. 

Shelley, wow, not long now. I hope the next few weeks go really quickly for you. I am gonna reply to your text now, sorry I just switched the phone on and saw it!

Hope everyone is okay, looking forward to catching up with you all soon xxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Hi everyone     bloody hell its cold!!!! My poor horses tail was frozen this morning  Her body is warm and toasty though and she had a hot dinner tonight so is warm and toasty. 

Just a quickie again tonight as we've been busy taking down the decorations and getting the house straight again. Went back to work with a bump today   I think I much prefer to be at home!! not so sure on the lack of funds though  

Debs - sorry hun I can't make it on Saturday. My Dad is coming round and I've got quite a lot on   Maybe we can all have a meet up one evening at the Ardleigh Crown before I go on holiday?? Next Thursday maybe, the 15th?? can't remember who can only make Thursdays.


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi all.

Well, I shed a few tears this morning - James started school today   He was so excited though so hope that lasts!

I can't believe it - I am coming down with another cold, or maybe it is the same one I had before. If it gets any worse I won't come on Saturday as I don't want to pass it on to everyone. Fingers crossed it won't last.

Will be on later to do personals xx

PS:  Good luck today PiePig and Louie xx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Julia - sending you the biggest hugs hunny - the first day is always the worst, sending them off to school with their little bookbags - cant beleive its over 10years ago that B started school   you do get used to it, at least you have little Alex to snuggle up to hunny - hope you soon feel better  

Debs - good luck today, hope you get lots of  nice eggies    

Loui - good luck with your move

Back later
Em x


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Piepig - good luck for today honey, hope you have lots of fat eggs that get jiggy this evening.       

Loui - good luck on the move.  Hope the snow doesn't get in the way   Here's to a New Year, new house and lots of good things new for you & DH - you do deserve it x 

Rachel - Just want to send you a    .  We're all here for you as you are for us and you have such wise words, I just wish I could offer the same to you x  DH & I had a similar issue about seeing a counsellor after the problems at EC.  But I just felt that at that time we were both pulling together and being strong together.  If we went to counselling I thought I would start raking up old feelings and blame and I really wanted to move on. Although that said, I guess if our FET fails then we might revisit the idea. x

Little Mo - it's such a big day for you and your family, but one to always treasure.  Hope you took loads of photos x

Spangle - how you sweetie?  It's been some time since you've been on here - hope you're ok m'luv?

Just wondered how the weightloss buddies are doing?  I've got me my ticker up at last! (But succumbed to finishing off the roses tin last night - the horrid strawberry ones but at least they are gone now!  ) 

Big hugs,

Bx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Bhopes, the strawberry ones are my all time favourites!  It would be ideal to share a tin of Roses with you!


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2009)

Debs - hope it's gone/going well    here's to many juicy eggs all ready to have fun tonight. Sorry I can't come on Saturday but have fun and make sure you take it easy.

Rachel -   like the others said we are always here for you, you've been such a support for me many times and I would love to be able to help if I can (chat, run, go for coffee ...). No wonder you are feeling upset, it's been a very intense time for you lately and you have to get a lot in your head. Bless DH for the flowers, he's a sweetie. 
About counselling: I think giving it a go once won't do any harm, you may want to ask Shelley and G who've been to see a fertility problems one (I don't think they were too happy, so it's probably good to know who to avoid!). I didn't have good experience with counselling about IF to be honest, after last m/c DH and me were referred to a counsellor nurse up at the hospital but I wasn't very happy, having said that surely every individual counsellor would have their own approach.
I'm not coming to Debs because MIL nad SIL are around on the weekend so we'll be doing things with them, but thanks a lot for the lift offer.

Julia - bless   about DS going to school. I bet he was so excited and proud. And I hope your cold doesn't last!

Em - have you slept better last night?

Rivka x


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Hee hee, Little Mo, will have to do swapsies next Crimbo with the ones you/your family don't like!  

Rachel - I'm going on Sat, could I scrounge a lift or I can drive if you like?  I'm not sure where I'm going tho'  

Bx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Rivka - thanks for asking hunny, yes i had a MUCH better night, dh gave me a lovely massage which led to a very nice cuddle (if you know what i mean!   ) so i am defo going to try that one again - great suggestion after all 

Julia - how did James get on today? bet he will be shattered tonight but have lots to tell you, did he do a half day or whole one? hope you have managed ok, it must have been very quiet in your house today -  

Debs - how are you? hope everything has gone ok today, been thinking of you   

Just come back from a 6mile walk - somebody tell me i dont need to go to the gym as well today  

Be back later


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Em - you don't need to go to the gym as well hun. Glad you enjoyed the massage and had a better night because of it  I know it defeats the diet a bit but a small jug of warm, very dark, chocolate can be used instead of massage oil and the cocoa butter leaves your skin feeling amazing.

I think I was round the corner from your dads earlier as did a choc talk at Bramford Primary School. Wish I'd realised where it was as would have given you a call to see if you were free.

Debs - been thinking of you today and sending lots of  your way for top notch eggs today.

Cleo - well done for not just going back to bed yesterday morning. I think I'd have been too tempted 

Lisa - new car sounds lovley. Cosmo comes out on Friday (v excited though also prepared to be disappointed in case it's a tiny thing)

Tricksy - poor Cropi.

Julia - I bet James looked adorable in his uniform. Must have been really hard watching him go off to school.

B/Little Mo - you can have all my strawberry creams as I HATE them. I'm partial to coffee creams but they stopped doing them   and the nut ones are harder to find as well 

I've created a diet thread - http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=171113.0#new for us all. Good luck ladies. I was v pleased as had lost another pound when I stood on the scales. I have to admit though that this is from a weight at the beginning of December so it's not strictly from dieting, I just need a boost to keep me going.

I had my haircut earlier and she was running so late that by the time I got into the chair I'd chickened out of having a lot cut off and just got a few layers instead. It's ok but I'm annoyed with myself now as she thought I was so unsure that she barely shortened it at all. Only 8 weeks and then I can get it done properly!


----------



## kittyx (Oct 19, 2008)

hello ladies. Not been able to get on here since new year as was spending hours researching a hol to OZ. Been saving up for years (seperate fund from the tx fund ) and thought it would give me something else to focus on.


Anyway bit of a shock all that snow this morn on the first day of the new year back at work. Could have happily turned over and gone back to sleep. I have found all the chocs i have been stuffng have affected my sleep pattern and believe me i've eaten alot!!! But it's back to slimming world tonight.
I have tried WW for many years with different levels of sucess but i tried slimming world end of last year and lost a stone. Got to get back into the diet way tho now.

Little Mo hope James enjoyed school. It is a tearjerker. I still hate leaving kitty at school and it's been 4 months now.

Piepig  hope ec went well today. Would have loved to have come on sat, as i love to meet up, but i work saturdays 
and also it's my dad's girlfriend's hen night sat eve.

Loui  hope your move went well. Good luck to you.

Cleo hope you got on ok back at work. 

Those of you going to piepigs sat have a nice time and everyone else hope you are all ok and i'll get to see you soon.

If you would like to get together at mine sometime and you don't mind driving down to southend then i will arrange a meet at mine

Love to all  kittyx


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Hi Ladies,

I'm going to move your weight loss thread over to the belly buddies board

To request access if you havent already post here: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=54750.495

Dakota xx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Thanks Dakota.


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

CathB said:


> Glad you enjoyed the massage and had a better night because of it  I know it defeats the diet a bit but a small jug of warm, very dark, chocolate can be used instead of massage oil and the cocoa butter leaves your skin feeling amazing.


Cath- forgive me being daft  but is the choc for eating or putting onto the skin yes Bramford primary is right near my dads (and where i went as a child!) shame you didnt ring me, we could have met up 

Debs - you ok hunny 

Kitty - you have a very good excuse for not being around much hun, a holiday to Oz you lucky thing, where and when do you go??

Hope everyone else is ok


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

sorry girls, just a quick update, i'm not well so its been a bit of a nightmare day, but got 9 eggs anyway so really pleased.  will update properly tomorrow when hopefully i'll be feeling human.

will also pm my address to all those coming on sat tomorrow as well

xxxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Well done Piepig, that is fab. Take care of yourself, hope you are okay tomorrow xxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Woohoo Debs thats fantastic, fingers crossed they got jiggy with it last night


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Well done Piepig!  That's fab news.  Hope you hear from Terry soon & that you feel better today.   x

Kitty - Oz sounds lovely.  We always planned to go on out 5th anniversary.  DH wants to swim with whale sharks, having swum with dolphins in NZ.  We're kinda stuck about where to go on holiday now though,  Europe & US are aren't so good with the exchange rate. We thought about bahamas but I'm a being abit tight on the max spend.  Now we're thinking of Cape Town - has anyone been there?

I've put my name down to sign up for the weightloss board but am confused to where it takes me....    Hope I've signed up for the right place?  Just wondered how we'll go about this - should we get on the scales once a week like they do at the slimming clubs?  I have to say I was really good all day y'day until I got home and had two slices of bread, a biscuit whilst waiting for din-dins to cook and then some more choc (yes there's still more choc in the house!).  Am going to try for a run at lunch time today though.

With a great sigh of relief AF is here! Thanks for all your dances    I rang ISIS and I feel really fobbed, each time I ring I never get to speak to a nurse, and I just want to move things forward.  Twice now I've asked if my hysto results are there and she says she'll 
ring CGH and hasn't so I'm not sure whether to ring CGH myself and chase them.  It's so frustrating.

Lots of love

Bx


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2009)

Great news Debs! Hope they did the deed well last night, and that you're feeling better. 

B - glad AF has finally made an appearance. Hope you hear from CGH soon.


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

well here's my update from yesterday...

"would have updated sooner but its been a bit of a nightmare.  woke up yesterday (EC day) at 5am with diarrhoea quite badly which continued all day.  Managed to catch our taxi to the clinic (driven by a deaf women who had no idea where she was going, very interesting  Grin ) and get booked into the ward.  Told the nurses about the diarrhoea and they said not to worry. however, after i was given my shot of pethidine within 2 mins I was rushing off the toilet to throw up, depsite have been given an anti-sickness shot as well....they ended up putting me on a drip and postponing my EC by an hour (which was worrying cos we were both concerned I would ovulate!)

The drip helped to perk me up a bit and I eventually went in for EC done under a local anaesthetic, was slightly more painful than I remember from last time but cope-able with.  I got 9 eggs which is fantastic (exactly the same number as last time) and will be phoning up later on today to see how many embies we have got.

Caught a taxi home and almost made it, until 300yds from our door I had to get him to pull over so I could throw up again, poor bloke wondered what on earth was going on I think.  Put myself pretty much straight to bed, waking up at 6ish to do my first crinone gel, then, back to sleep till this morning.

Am feeling much better today, still occasional diarrhoea but luckily no sickness, just hope its the end of it today so I'm nice and healthy for ET thurs or fri."

i'll be ringing about my embies about 3ish so will be back on then.

Bhopes - great news about AF, although sorry they keep fobbing you off...I would ring CGH to see if you can get anywhere if I were you.

I've PM'd all those coming on sat, but obviously if I'm not 100% better from whatever I've got I will have to cancel  

love to all


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Debs fantastic news on 9 eggs hunny but what a horrible day you had being so ill and everything   you poor thing - sounds like you were lucky that you were well enough to get to ec - i do hope you are feeling alot better soon    and come on those lovely embies


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Great news Debs about the eggs, I hope you get some good news this afternoon too. What bad timing, getting sickness and diarrhoea like that. I am glad you are feeling better now though. Lol re the deaf taxi driver, that couldn't have helped!

All this talk of holidays is making me jealous. I think we are off to LA this year as we promised to take James to Disneyland in Florida, but school won't let us take him out of school for 2 weeks and Gordon does not like the heat too much and refuses to go to Florida in the summer holidays (and we also have been saving our Tesco vouchers!) so the next best option is Disneyland in Anaheim, where it not be as humid as Florida. Apparently the park is not as good as Florida, but we can aim to go there another year (when we have saved enough Tesco vouchers again lol!)

Bhopes, click on the link that Cathie sent about the diet thread and you should be able to get onto our new weight loss thread. I would keep hassling Isis about your results, we have all found in the past that they are crap at doing things they need to be doing unless they are reminded a million times. It is a shame you have to keep chasing them up though, but that seems to be the only way of getting them to do stuff.


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2009)

Debs - hope you get good news about your embies this afternoon   what a nightmare about you being so unwell, must be some nasty bug, glad they managed to get e/c done and well done you for coping with it all, hope you're relaxing now and taking care of yourself.


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Oh, PiePig, sorry you had such a rough time of it, hope you feel better today m'luv.        those eggs are getting jiggy! x

I've just had a right old scare with CGH.  Spoke to sec and she said letter was sent to ISIS with what was found!  I was so bamboozled I said thanks and rang off.  Then I've just panicked for the last 10minutes wondering what she meant by "found"!  So rang back, left another message and she's just rang back saying it was all ok.  OMG, I just got myself in such a tizz!  I know they have these standard terms medics use but I sure got panicked.  Now to get back on to ISIS but I just don't know what else I can say to them....

Bx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

bhopes - have you tried tears over the phone


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Debs - congrats on the 9 eggs. Will keep   for good fertilisation news this morning. Hope you're feeling better soon. Sounds horrible how ill you were yesterday.  

Em - for your skin!!! I only realised how close I was when I was driving into Brantham and it all looked familiar   or I'd defo have called you. 

B - Great news that af has finally arrived. ISIS really need to sort their follow up care - fobbed off is exactly how I felt from the moment they abandoned my cycle  and despite telling them this they don't seem to take it on board. 

The diet thread is now on a more private board which can only be accessed by people who have been given permission. It's so that we can diet in peace.

Shall we set a day for weigh in? I like Thurs myself as it's always been the one I've had (and you can recover from a weekend slip up by the time you weigh in again   )

Rachel - good to see you still on here. Don't worry about being negative - you're in a difficult place at the moment and we're here to support you through this as well as the good stuff. I had counselling during my second cycle and found it incredibly useful. Just being able to talk to someone who wasn't judging and wasn't closely involved in what was happening. Although I got my sessions through my gp I got her card at the end of them so can pm you the details if you want. She's not a fertility specialist but I thought she was great (dh had sessions another time with her and felt the same). 

Tricksy - next Thurs would be great for a meet up. I'm free for once (we don't go away till the day after). 

Hope everyone else is ok.


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Cathie, Thursday would be a good day for me - I started my diet last Thursday so tomorrow will be my first weigh in anyway.


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi me old china's

Debs - Awwwww you poor love     what a terrible experience and what a horrible bug to get on EC,  glad everything went well and 9 eggs is fab!!  Hope you get good news today at 3pm     Hope your feeling better soon  

B - Glad your results all came back fine hun and that AF has finally arrived so its all systems go for you now surely    Hope you get some answers from Isis and don't get fobbed off  

Little Mo - What about the disney in Paris?  All this talk of holidays is making me very jealous  

Toodles
Lisa x


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Cath- were you in Brantham or Bramford - now im even more confused    and im happy to weigh in on a thursday too

Little Moo Moo - i took ds to Disneyland Paris when he was 6 and loved it - i honestly think there is plenty there to do without the hassle of travelling to America - unless you specificaly want to go to America of course  

Debs - hope you get some good news soon x

B-hopes - crying defo shocks ISIS into action, just a shame that it has to come to that to get the answers you need


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

HI all,

Julia:
My nan lived in Florida and yes it is very humid in the summer but october half term would be lovely could you not take him out of school for a week then? I personaly would tell the school to stuff there rules hes a five year old boy!!!!! Or do they charge you if you take him out? We are going to disney in paris at the end of march with friends which im so excited about have heard it is silly expensive to buy anything there tho unlike in usa.

Deb:
Sorry you were so ill for ec how horrible for you hope you feel better soon and can still do sat, Is it alright if we come round a bit before 2 as Faith will be a bit shy if lots of people are there when we get there.

Lisa;
The Will smith film is a defo tear jerker!!

Tricksy:
Your diet sounds the same as mine!!!!!!!! Works tho.

Hi everyone else

take care

liz xx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

We have 6 embies!  having a day 3 transfer on friday!  Am feeling 90% better as well which is great, I've actually managed to eat something today....homemade soup.

Liz - fine for you to come a bit earlier, I'm getting my haircut at 11.30 but should be home by 1pm so anytime after that is fine.

xxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

WOOOOHOOOOO!!!! Fab news Deb!!


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Debs - 6 Embies thats Great news!!    Really pleased your feeling better too - love Lisa x


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Yay that's fab news Piepig!!  You'll be PUPO soon            Homemade soup is the best - just discovered it myself and as I'm being a tight so and so this month, I'm making some at the weekend, freezing it and bringing some in each day for my lunch at work.... hope it helps the weight loss too  

Guess what?!  Just had a call from ISIS and I can start dr-ing again!  I'm sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo happpppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppy     I was sitting here smouldering about what to do, had called DH and he said wait til tomorrow or Friday which annoyed me even more.  Couldn't muster up any tears as I was fuming so and then they called!!!! Just want my embies home and out of the cold!     

 to everyone

Love

Bx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Debs -     6 embies is fantastic hunny - well done - and im so glad you are feeling better too hunny - roll on et  

B-hopes -    woo hoo to you too, so when do you start?  

Little Moo - hows James doing at school? and how are you doing?

My ds goes back to boarding this evening   just as i have got used to having him around again, mind you its only for 2nights - break me back into it gently i suppose!


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all,
just popped on to see how Debs got on yesterday and I'm off to Lisa's in a mo for my reflexology sesh so this will only be a quicky.  Thanks for all your advice to me though about going for counselling   - think I will see what DH thinks but you are probably right about giving it a go and I think I will try out the one free session offerred at the ISIS if they will still let me (I asked them to put it on hold back in the summer) and decide after that if it will be useful - I guess I have nothing to loose, although I do think it was Shelley's not so good experience which had made me wonder if it was worth it.

Debs - Fantastic news on your embies although a big    for your traumatic day yesterday.  I am glad you are feeling better now and hope you are in tip top shape again by the time you have your ET.  I am looking forward to seeing you Saturday (thanks for your directions too) but sending you lots of     for your embies during the next couple of days.

Bhopes - fantastic news from you - I am really pleased you can get going again and that is fine to give you a lift on Saturday.  I have my Dad's Sat nav on loan so will try it out to find Deb's place so hopefully we won't get too lost and have her directions anyway!  I've also been to Capetown a couple of years ago so can tell you about it on the way.  Will text you to sort out a time to pick you up.

Lots of love to everyone else,
Rachel xxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi all,

I had a message on ******** from Sooty - for some reason she can't get onto FF to post any more, it will let her read the thread but not post on it. 

She would like to say well done to PiePig on your EC, 6 eggs is brilliant. Also fantastic news about Bhopes starting again.

I suggested she re-register with a different email address as it would be a shame to lose her from here.

Anyway, I second what she says, fab news Bhopes, how exciting! Glad Isis eventually pulled their finger out!


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Just got back from taking ds to school - thought i would be used to it by now but its still hard


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Em -   i don't think you'll ever get used to it honey


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Em -   I hope the time passes quickly for u. Is he home at the w/end?

Debs - Great news hunny, just think u'll b PUPO by Friday, I'm really excited for u  

B - Great news that u can start d/ring again. Isaac was a   Mine was a natural FET, Good luck sweetie.

Love Jo xxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Evening all,

had a bit of a bad today. Got home from work about 5, went o the loo and had some spotting. Totally freaked me out so DH called ISIS and spoke to a nurse who said i could come in tom for a scan. About 10 mins later Fiona called back and was really lovely, she said come in at 9.30 and try not to worry...easier said than done. Anyway about 6.30 went to the loo again and bleeding was getting worse so i really freaked and became hysterical. I calmed dowm enough to call our drs who said come down for an examination but there is not really alot they can do. The Dr i saw was sooooo sweet and reaasuring. She said my cervix was closed and that she couldn't actualy see any blood at that moment (too embarrassed to say that was probably because i've been up there routing around  ) She said we could try a doppler to find the heartbeat but must understand that its not always possible to pick one up, we were so lucky we heard the baby! I burst in to tears. She said i need to take it easy and hopefully the bleeding will stop. I know its probably the lost twin causing it but its so scarey. Going for a scan at ISIS tom so they can hopefully tell me what's causing the bleed and then i have my 12 week scan on fri too.

I have to be of work again tom so i called my head and made the decision that he could tell people what is going on with me as i don't want them to think i'm taking the micky. Trouble is when you work at a school its not just the staff that know everything, the parents will find out too.

Deb - so pleased for you hun!! You'll be PUPO soon!! Can i let you know about saturday now as if i'm still bleeding i will stay in and rest?

Bhopes - really pleased you can get going again hun   

Love to everyone else, i am feeling very drained now.

Love Cleo xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Oh Cleo, I am so sorry to hear about your traumatic day. It is so awful, waiting to hear that heartbeat on the doppler. I hope the 2 scans this week reassure you. How many weeks are you now? Some people bleed all through their pregnancies and go on to have a healthy baby so try not to worry too much.   Hope you and DH are okay now. 

Em, hope you are okay now DH is at school. Not long until the weekend when you will have him back. James was fine going to school, ran in and did not even glance at me. I had a few tears before going yesterday, but only because Gordon kept saying "don't cry, don't cry, don't cry" which of course set me off (the b**stard, he did it on purpose!)

Is everyone ready for weigh in tomorrow? I hope I have lost something. I am off to bed now cos I am hungry lol!


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi all,

Debs,
Well done on 6 embies hun, Will be over about 1.30ish If thats ok. Good luck with et Do you want us to bring some cakes?

Cleo:
How scary for you don't blame you get in a state i would. Glad isis are being helpful and hope the scan can reassure you. Do you think you will buy a doppler, I did and found it was a great help at reassuring me all was well. But of cause if I hadn't felt her kick or something I would go to the docs.

Bhopes:
Yay for being able to start dr again, get your frosties back on board.

Night all

Liz xx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Just to add Cleo, if you do buy a doppler don't buy a cheap one cos I did and it was rubbish and caused more anguish when it did not pick up the heartbeat.


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Cleo - sorry to hear you had a stressful day yesterday, glad you got such good care from your Dr though and got to hear LO heartbeat, hope the scan at ISIS today confirms what you think about where the bleed is coming from, and goodluck with your 12wk scan on fri.  How is your nose healing where you had your extra head removed?  No probs if you can't make it sat, totally understand  

Liz - no need to bring anything, 1.30 is fine

xxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Em - I have hoovered the house and DH will do it again sat am. Think I will probably shut the cats in our bedroom as don't really want to shut them outside if the current weather continues. hope this will be ok.

just to pre-warn you this is what you are up against


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

HI all

just go back from ISIS and they were soooo lovely. I was there for 30 mins being scanned. Baby was jumping around all over the place with a good heartbeat. Ken could see a pool of blood under the sac. I ahve been told to rest as there is nothing anyone can do about the bleeding. We are just hoping and praying it doesn't effect our little one. Just want the bleeding to stop as its so unsettling. the scan was well worth £125! We even saw its fingers!!  In bed now and trying not to stress out...easier said than done. We have another  scan tom but i know we won't get the same care.

Deb - really sorry but i won't come on sat as just gonna rest. Your cats look so cute!!

love to all

Cleo xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Cleo - Hope that you got my text?? I am so so pleased that its all ok. Rest up and don't worry about anything. Your are going to be fine, as is your little one xxx take care hun xxx


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Oh Cleo, that's such a scare. Glad the news was good this morning.  Stay in bed and rest as much as you can sweetie.  

PiePig - how you doing today?  Hope you're feeling better and rested x

JoJo - You've given me hope!  I know FET has low odds like but I did say to DH that at least being able to start again means we're no longer hanging around not knowing what to do.  I'm on an HRT FET and have loads of questions to ask the nurses now. Hope you're doing ok x

Rachel - thanks for the lift.   Satnav will help as my map reading is decidely naff! How does DH feel about counselling?    

Sooty - if you're still reading this I'm on ** too, perhaps we can be friends on there?  Would be a shame to lose contact sweetie.  Hope you're doing ok and blooming in your pregnancy x

Tricksy - shall I pop your bowl back to you?  I'll probably be over your way sometime at the weekend.  Just don't want you to need it and realise I've still got it. x

Did the weigh in this morning and haven't shifted anything    So I'm having strict words with myself.

Gotta dash,

Bx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

B - sorry hun I forgot to reply to your pm   I'll do it now


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Thanks hun, justt got your text   Life is never easy. I thoughtt when i got to 12 weeks i would be able to feel a bit more confident and tell people. Justt reall want the bleeding to stop.


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Don't be silly, your bounds to be worried after everything that you've been through to get this far its totally understandable. Just rest up and relax a little! Day time tv is oh so exciting!!! I've got the whole Sex and the City box set if you want to borrow it


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Cleo - glad all was OK with scan. no worries about sat, will just have to see you another time, not seen you since Loui's!  Rest up and hopefully soon the bleeding will stop and you'll feel confident to announce to all and sundry


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Can anyone else make the meet up at the Ardleigh Crown next Thursday evening?? I know Cath said she could come, meet around 6pm. For those of you on a diet they do salads there as well....I know that I'm going to have the fish cakes!!!     lurve them


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Tricksy - I think I can come, but wouldn't be able to make it till just before 7 due to work....


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Sounds good to me


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Cleo - glad that you've had some reassurance from ISIS after a bit of a scare. How amazing to see and hear the baby so clearly. 

B - fab news that you can start d/r again. After being in limbo for so long it must be great to move on finally. Don't worry about the diet being slow to start. There's soooo much rich food left over from Xmas that it's almost impossible to get started till mid jan. 

Tricksy - 6 or 7 is good for me. I may go for fish cakes too as they sound scrummy.

Debs - are you recovered from the bug now? Your cats are gorgeous. 

Loui - hope the move went ok. 

Sooty - hope you can get back to us soon. Do you want one of us to post on tech support for you? I'm on ** too so you can send me what your prob is and I'll see if the mods can sort it.

Hello everyone else. Can't stop, after painting the living room yesterday I now have 2 hours to put the house back together and get some bits in for lunch as a friend is coming around with her 9 week old Collie puppy. Can't wait but way too much to do.


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

New home this way....http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=171290.0


----------

